# Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. August 2016)

Moin,

in der jüngeren Vergangenheit wurden ja immer die Auswüchse der Angelprofis und Guides in ihren verschiedensten Facetten beleuchtet. Der Selbstvermarktungs- und Einnahmedruck vieler Guides und Artikelschreiberlinge lässt dabei offenbar vor wenig zurückschrecken. Das neueste Beispiel lässt sich wunderbar in diesem Schongebietsstreit nachvollziehen:  

klick klack

Von der selbstauferlegten Ethik - die nicht selten mit der geltenden Rechtslage im Konflikt steht - scheint bei näherer Betrachtung nicht viel übrig zu bleiben. Was ich mich frage, in welchem Verhältnis positive Aspekte, wie "Werbung für's Angeln", "Unterstützung für Anfänger und Gebietsfremde" zu diesen Auswüchsen und der vielfach fragwürdigen Selbstvermarktung noch stehen. Schadet es dem Angeln und der öffentlichen Diskussion oder sollte man über solche Einzelfälle (?!) hinwegsehen, da die positive Außenwirkung überwiegt? 

Was meint Ihr?|kopfkrat


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Alle sind gleich, andere gleicher...
 Vielleicht hat ja einer die Geduld und macht ne Anzeige fertig!


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Aha, der Hänel und Wilde sind wohl nicht die besten Freunde. Johnny Release meldet sich auch zu Wort. Fehlt nur noch die Babs und der Blonde (Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein) |supergri

EDIT: Strehlow


----------



## fischforsch (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Ähnliches wurde bereits in der Vergangenheit kritisch in Foren diskutiert (z.B. hier). Inwiefern es tragbar ist dass man über die Gesetzeslage hinweg seine Karriere voran treibt? |kopfkrat
Auch bei FB sind es nicht der ersten kritischen Stimmen *klickmich*

Es kann ja m.M.n. jeder angeln wo er will, wenn er auch mit den eventuellen Konsequenzen leben kann.
Allerdings sollte dabei aber nicht die Vorbildfunktion vernachlässigt werden und bei den Anhängern ein völlig falsches Erwartungsbild durch die angepriesenen Köder etc. geweckt werden.


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

ja gut, facebook...

wobei, was wilde&co da von sich geben - respekt sich so ungeniert borniert zu präsentieren.


----------



## fischbär (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Naja, ist halt Veit Wilde. Das der es mal wieder übertreibt wundert mich nicht. Er war ja -so hört man- schon einer derjenigen, die uns das Guidingverbot in SA gebracht hat. Ich habe von vielen Leuten gehört, dass er das mit den Schongebieten des öfteren wohl nicht so genau nimmt. Klar, das muss nicht stimmen und kann alles Neid sein. Ich möchte ihm das auch nicht unterstellen. Allerdings sprechen diese Bilder natürlich eine klare Sprache, und unterstützen solche Gerüchte eher. Vielleicht sollte sich der Verband mal mit Herrn Wildes Angelschein auseinandersetzen!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Nur um sicherzugehen: bitte keine Beleidigungen aussprechen / nicht persönlich werden und vor allem: nicht das eigentliche Thema vergessen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Ähnliches wurde bereits in der Vergangenheit kritisch in Foren diskutiert, inwiefern es tragbar ist dass man über die Gesetzeslage hinweg seine Karriere voran treibt.
> Auch bei FB sind es nicht der ersten kritischen Stimmen *klickmich*
> 
> Es kann ja m.M.n. jeder angeln wo er will, wenn er auch mit den eventuellen Konsequenzen leben kann.
> Allerdings sollte dabei aber nicht die Vorbildfunktion vernachlässigt werden und bei den Anhängern ein völlig falsches Erwartungsbild durch die angepriesenen Köder etc. geweckt werden.




Ich finde der Wilde hat ne ziemlich große Klappe und was da geschrieben und bebildert wurde sagt einiges (ich zweifel da eher weniger an die Richtigkeit)  

Hält sich wohl für was besseres von wegen Neid und so (Link)  Stell den mal an ein "normales" oder nicht so fischreiches Gewässer, da guckt der bestimmt doof aus der Wäsche  Wie auch immer...ich mochte den Typen noch nie. Wenn ich den schon sehe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nur um sicherzugehen: bitte keine Beleidigungen aussprechen / nicht persönlich werden und vor allem: nicht das eigentliche Thema vergessen...


Danke....
#6

wolln wa wetten?
:q:q:q


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> und vor allem: nicht das eigentliche Thema vergessen...


stimmt...

denke das ist mehr ein internes ding, für die nichtangelnde mehrheit vermutlich zu komplex, da gibt´s nur DIE angler.

zumal, einschränkungen gibt es überall, betrifft viele, keine hunde, keine räder, keine kinder, keine jogger, keine pferde, usw., da gibt es in jeder sparte leute die sich darüber hinwegsetzen und dies auch überall pro/contra hervor ruft, ist also kein angelspezifisches problem.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich finde der Wilde hat ne ziemlich große Klappe und was da geschrieben und bebildert wurde sagt einiges (ich zweifel da eher weniger an die Richtigkeit)
> 
> Hält sich wohl für was besseres von wegen Neid und so (Link)  *Stell den mal an ein "normales" oder nicht so fischreiches Gewässer*, da guckt der bestimmt doof aus der Wäsche  Wie auch immer...ich mochte den Typen noch nie. Wenn ich den schon sehe...



Hat er eindrucksvoll gemacht am MLK mit mehr als 10 anderen Anglern.....nicht ein Fisch wurde gefangen...

 Wurde vor kurzem schon mal diskutiert, in meinen Augen gibt es keine Angelprofis, alle angeln an den Gewässern wo alle anderen auch angeln, das einzige was die Möchtegernprofis dabei mehr haben, ist die zeit am wasser das wars.


----------



## gründler (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Da ist es wieder das fiktive Ich...manche hängen sich tote Zander an die Peitsche,andere bauen mit Fotoshop solange rum das der fisch aus 2010 nun 2016 mit Kanalhintergrund zu sehen ist und wieder andere kennen weder Regeln noch Gesetze....

Das fiktive Ich ist schon echt nen fieses Ars......ch.


|wavey:


----------



## BERND2000 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> in der jüngeren Vergangenheit wurden ja immer die Auswüchse der Angelprofis und Guides in ihren verschiedensten Facetten beleuchtet. Das neueste Beispiel lässt sich wunderbar in diesem Schongebietsstreit nachvollziehen:
> 
> ...


 
 Ich meine gar nichts, weil ich mal eben nicht finde, was Du wohl meintest.

 Wobei Gegner und Befürworter des Angelns, sicher wohl immer die Extreme wahrnehmen. und dann überbewerten.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich meine gar nichts, weil ich mal eben nicht finde, was Du wohl meintest.
> 
> Wobei Gegner und Befürworter des Angelns, sicher wohl immer die Extreme wahrnehmen. und dann überbewerten.



Wenn ich eine festgefügte schwarz-weiße Meinung hätte, würde ich die Fragen nicht stellen... Mir geht es auch weniger um den individuellen Fehltritt - da gilt schon, wer ohne Schuld ist, werfe das erste Schwein. Wobei da das angeführte Beispiel ja nicht zum ersten Mal in fragwürdigem Licht steht... 

Mich beschäftigt eher die Verknüpfung zum - wie es Gründler nennt - fiktiven ich oder dem Moralbesservorbildangler in der Öffentlichkeit, der letztlich auch die Regeln übertreten muss (?), um "liefern" zu können. Und die Verknüpfung zum weiter schneller höher, das offenbar viele Jünger daraus ableiten und für normal halten. Hilft uns das?

P.S.: Die Extreme sind m.E. so selten nicht und führen womöglich häufig zu größeren Restriktionen. Gerade und weil Sie in der Öffentlichkeit dargestellt und diskutiert werden. Oder sehe ich das zu pessimistisch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> P.S.: Die Extreme sind m.E. so selten nicht und führen womöglich häufig zu größeren Restriktionen. Gerade und weil Sie in der Öffentlichkeit dargestellt und diskutiert werden. Oder sehe ich das zu pessimistisch?




Du setzt nur am falschen Punkt an:
Am Angler statt am Anglerfeind....

Dem Anglerfeind aus der Ecke spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie und der Ökotaliban sowie deren parlamentarischen Helfershelfer, den Grünen und deren jeweiligen Koalitionsabnickern, isses schlicht wurscht, was Angler machen oder nicht:
*Diese ca.15% Anlgerfeinde wollen einfach ALLE Angler weghaben..*

Selbst wenn *ALLE *Angler sich vorbildlichst benehmen würden..

Ich hab erst gestern ne Meldung aus der Tagespresse (nicht FB) gehabt, wie ein Verein  aus  Baden-Württemberg ein Nachtangeln (verboten in B-W) am Oberrhein gemacht hat, auf Zander, und schlecht gefangen im Rhein, obwohl die vielen nachhaltig besetzten Zander ja so standorttreu wären (im Oberrhein wohlgemerkt)...

Schadet ja augenscheinlich auch nicht mehr als sonst, wenn ein Angelverein offensichtlich was absolut rechtswidriges macht wie Nachtangeln (was noch einfach zu erkennen ist, obs dunkel ist, als ob einer an einer Stelle im Verbotenen angelt oder nicht). Siehe:
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...im-Nachtfischen-am-Haken-an;art372596,8834166

Das hier also am Guiding fest zu machen oder Streit unter Guides fest zu machen oder zu diskutieren, führt zu Claqueueren beider Guide-Seiten - aber nicht zu Diskussion umd den eigentlich wichtigen Punkt, den Anglerfeinden....

Ob das beabsichtigt ist oder grundsätzliches Guide- und Guiding-Bashing weiss ich nicht, ist mit auch latte, solange der Ton vernünftig bleibt.


----------



## ewigerSchneider (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Wow, die einzige Äußerung von ihm selbst lautet, dass ihm die Meinung der ganzen Neider am A... vorbei geht.

Die fischen doch für MBfishing, haben die keine Presseleute die da mal drüber gucken.

Aber kann mir mal jemand erklären warum die Diskussion darum auf dem Profil vom Hänel geführt wird?


----------



## n0rdfriese (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Zu der Eingangsfrage: Von der positiven Außenwirkung bei Veit Wilde(rer) und Johnny ist für mich nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben. Wie in den Posts angefangen wird zu bashen, halte ich für schwer daneben. Das angekratzte Ego lässt grüssen. Zu welchen Entgleisungen die sich hinreissen lassen.... faszinierend! 

Marketing für "PROs" oder Marketing für die Angelindustrie finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung. Funktioniert ja auch super. Nur sollte man dann auch auf seine weisse Weste und saubere Kommunikation nach Außen wert legen. Jeder der im Rampenlicht steht, wird auch kritisch beäugt. Aus Markenperspektive kann so ein Fall auch mal schnell nach hinten losgehen. 

An einem Wehr oder an einer Fischtreppe angeln, dazu womöglich noch durch Sponsoren finanziert, dass geht aus meiner Sicht einfach mal gar nicht. Ob das nun durch die Polizei geduldet wird oder nicht, ist eine andere Frage. Rein ethisch betrachtet ist das einfach mal total daneben.


----------



## gründler (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Warum wir so sind? Weil die Welt es so lebt...um zu verstehen was das fiktive Ich überhaupt ist, empfehle ich das Video auf yout. Weißt Du wer Du wirklich bist.
[keine allgemeine Politik]

Wer nicht alles schauen mag und trotzdem verstehen möchte ab 7.10min kurz mal 10min reinschauen. 

Die ersten paar minuten sind nicht so "berauschend" aber danach hilft es manchen sicher einiges besser zu verstehen.

Warum das so ist? Geld regiert die Welt und wer nicht "liefert" der wird nix,das ist nicht nur beim Angelprofis so,sondern unser ganzes System ist darauf aufgebaut.

Und da kommt es dann das fiktive Ich,es spielt dir Streiche und beeinflusst dich in deinem denken und handeln.Ist halt nen tiefgründiges thema warum wir so geworden sind wie wir sind.

Ps:Zum Video,bitte hier nicht das gezeigte Diskutieren,da sonst Thomas meckern tut,aber es zeigt schön auf was auch vor uns Anglern nicht halt macht. 

|wavey:


----------



## n0rdfriese (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Wow, die einzige Äußerung von ihm selbst lautet, dass ihm die Meinung der ganzen Neider am A... vorbei geht.
> 
> Die fischen doch für MBfishing, haben die keine Presseleute die da mal drüber gucken.
> 
> Aber kann mir mal jemand erklären warum die Diskussion darum auf dem Profil vom Hänel geführt wird?



Mein Reden! Beim Hänel hatte eingangs einer einen Kommentar abgesetzt, dass der Fisch vom Hänel auch unter normalen Umständen - eben nicht an einem Wehr - gefangen wurde. Daraus hat sich das dann entwickelt. 

Ich wage ja mal stark zu bezweifeln dass ein MB Fishing einen wirklichen PR Manager hat, aber als Inhaber würde mich das schon auch interessieren. Aber solange auf deren Seiten alles ruhig ist, juckt die das scheinbar nicht.


----------



## ewigerSchneider (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



n0rdfriese schrieb:


> Mein Reden! Beim Hänel hatte eingangs einer einen Kommentar abgesetzt, dass der Fisch vom Hänel auch unter normalen Umständen - eben nicht an einem Wehr - gefangen wurde. Daraus hat sich das dann entwickelt.
> 
> Ich wage ja mal stark zu bezweifeln dass ein MB Fishing einen wirklichen PR Manager hat, aber als Inhaber würde mich das schon auch interessieren. Aber solange auf deren Seiten alles ruhig ist, juckt die das scheinbar nicht.




Hm, also die Handlungsweise finde ich im ganzen höchst unprofessionell.
Ärgern tut es mich weil ich mit geradezu unterwürfigster Manier darauf achte nur da zu Angeln wo erlaubt.
Ich durfte ja nun schon einige Male im Dunstkreis einiger Angelgrößen meine Schnur nass machen, habe also schon feststellen können, dass auch die vor dem Fisch alle gleich sind.
Um so trauriger finde ich die Argumentationskette: Wenn mit ihrem Namen Ruten, Köder und Tackle verkauft werden ist alles in bester Ordnung. Wenn man ihre Videos feiert oder sie ganz persönlich als Idol betrachtet ist alles tutti.
Wenn es aber in die andere Richtung geht und man sie für Folgen ihrer Handlungen verantwortlich macht, dann ist das plötzlich alles Privatsache, geht niemanden etwas an und man soll sich an die eigene Nase fassen.

Am liebsten ist mir die Ausrede: Aber andere machen das noch viel schlimmer/öfter/....
Als ob die Tatsache, das es noch übler geht die eigene Handlung irgendwie aufwerten würde.

Nachdem ich jetzt mal die ganze Diskussion durchgelesen habe finde ich die unverhohlenen Drohungen von diesem Melchior noch geiler: Auf der nächsten Messe regeln wir das unter uns; wie Männer!

Also manchmal fehlen sogar mir die Worte


----------



## ae71 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Bei wem verdient der Veit Wilde die Kohle? Ich glaub die bekommt er doch vom Blinker. Ob die das gut finden? Und ob er privat da war oder um Fotos und Storys für den Blinker/MB Fishing dann zu erfinden, wer weiß das?
Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen wenn die das Mitbekommen, könnte das sein Kariereende werden.
Toni


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> P.S.: Die Extreme sind m.E. so selten nicht und führen womöglich häufig zu größeren Restriktionen. Gerade und weil Sie in der Öffentlichkeit dargestellt und diskutiert werden. Oder sehe ich das zu pessimistisch?



wird sich der gemeine nichthundehalter eine diskussion über illegal freilaufende hunde in einer hundegruppe reinziehen?
den interessiert es nicht, entweder sind sie ihm egal, oder er mag eh´ keine hunde. den wird so etwas, sei es noch so extrem, kaum jucken. der macht sich auch seltenst die mühe, weiß vermutlich auch nicht wann und wo hunde frei laufen dürfen/können.

so wird´s mit dem angeln wohl auch sein.
alles intern heiß gekocht.


----------



## ewigerSchneider (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



ae71 schrieb:


> Bei wem verdient der Veit Wilde die Kohle? Ich glaub die bekommt er doch vom Blinker. Ob die das gut finden? Und ob er privat da war oder um Fotos und Storys für den Blinker/MB Fishing dann zu erfinden, wer weiß das?
> Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen wenn die das Mitbekommen, könnte das sein Kariereende werden.
> Toni



Naja, die Tote-Zander-drillt-man-nicht-Geschichte zeigt, das sowas leider nicht das Karriereende ist.

Ich hoffe es verschwindet nicht wieder still und leise.

Helfen würde höchstens die beworbenen Produkte konsequent zu meiden, aber das halte ich nicht für realistisch.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Das gestreite dort ist ja mal daneben. 
Es wird u.a. angeschürt von Marcel Wiebeck. Der hat wohl sehr viel Interesse daran. Er macht es nur geschickter.
Ich bin gespannt wie es demnächst aussieht. Jeder zeigt jeden an? Jeder will der unschuldigste sein? Wie werden die Werbepartner reagieren?#c


----------



## Gufierer (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Da bleibt nur eines, das Tackle von MB Fishing boykottieren und dies auch darauf begründen, dass man keine Produkte kaufen möchte, die von fadenscheinigen "Profianglern" angepriesen werden.
Nur so bekommt man die Leute an den Ei... !
Den Blinker werde ich auch kündigen...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Möglicherweise. Ein Gegenbeispiel ist - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - die Sperrung der Siegmündung nachdem dort Profilneurosenblinkerer fleißig mit Lachsen posierten. Der Fischbär stellte zuvor ein Zusammenhang mit dem Guidingverbot in Verbandsgewässern in S-A her. Die ganze Verschärfung der C&R Diskussion könnte auch ein Stück weit auf die Selbstdarstellungswut einzelner Sendungsbewusster im Rampenlicht zurückzuführen sein...


----------



## Fr33 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Das ist "gaaanz" großes Kino was die da abziehen. Allerdings wundert mich, dass Hänel das nicht einfach raus kickt. Die Spielwiese dieses Death-Match ist ja "seine" FB Seite......

@ AE71

Andal meinte mal dass die Wilde(Zeit) beim Blinker schon länger rum ist.... angeblich nur noch Freelancer....und Guide..... Gerade wegen seiner Charaktereigenschaften. Andal lann da aber mehr zu schreiben, sofern er mag.

Schlimmer als das offentlichliche Fangen in gesperrten Bereichen finde ich aber das rumpoltern von Johnny und Veit.... Hätte ich nicht in der Form erwartet....


----------



## ewigerSchneider (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie es demnächst aussieht. Jeder zeigt jeden an? Jeder will der unschuldigste sein? Wie werden die Werbepartner reagieren?#c



Hmpf, ja das fehlt noch, dass die Angler sich gegenseitig anzeigen


----------



## Fr33 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Hmpf, ja das fehlt noch, dass die Angler sich gegenseitig anzeigen



Ist doch schon alles passiert.....


----------



## kati48268 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

In der "GuFi-/Zander-Szene" (allein das Wort...) herrscht generell ein Stecken und Hauen untereinander, 
dass einem Besucher der römischen Arenen ein Freudentröpfchen am Oberschenkel runtergelaufen wäre.

Da war der Zank, den es früher in der "Carp-Hunter/Boilie-Produzenten-Szene" gab, Kindergartenhauerei gegen.

Wer mit wem, wer gegen wen,... ist Dauerthema!



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Auf der nächsten Messe regeln wir das unter uns; wie Männer!


Und wenn sie da aufeinandertreffen, als Aussteller, Werbe-Ikonen oder Gastredner im Showprogramm, geht es hinter den Kulissen echt richtig schmutzig ab.

Das Schöne: der normale Besucher kriegt da kaum was von mit.
Und letztendlich: ob die sich untereinander anspucken (das ist jetzt kein Spruch, sondern Realität) oder knutschen, kann dem Besucher ja auch herzlich scheixx egal sein.

Dem


ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Hm, also die Handlungsweise finde ich im ganzen höchst unprofessionell.


kann man trotzdem nur zustimmen.
Seriöse Geschäftsleute agieren anders!

Und am Tonfall sieht man, welche Figuren über das Angeln zu zu einer kl. Prominenz kommen können, was sie glauben zu sein, welche Charakterzüge anscheinend einer solchen Karriere nicht hinderlich sind.

Letztendlich sollten die Konsumenten -also auch _wir_ alle- uns fragen, ob uns diese Marketingstrategien (oder besser -fails) ansprechen oder welchem Entertainer wir besser nicht huldigen


Back to Topic:


Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Schadet es dem Angeln und der öffentlichen Diskussion oder sollte man über solche Einzelfälle (?!) hinwegsehen, da die positive Außenwirkung überwiegt?


Der Zank?
Nein.
Ist doch nur eine (extrem peinliche) Gruppe unter sich.

Das Verhalten am Wasser?
Merkt doch zunächst mal keine Sau ...wenn es nicht eben durch Neid & Hass untereinander an die Öffentlichkeit gespült wird.
Wobei diese Öffentlichkeit i.d.R. auch nur aus der dem jeweiligen Thema geneigten Gruppe Angler besteht.

In meinen Augen alles nicht besonders Bedeutungsvoll.

PS:
Merksatz:
Wenn noch mal irgendwo über das "rüpelige" Anglerboard her gezogen wird,
mal auf diverse Facebookseiten verweisen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn noch mal irgendwo über das "rüpelige" Anglerboard her gezogen wird, mal auf diverse Facebookseiten verweisen.


Hier gibts keinen, der schlimmer als ich rüpeln darf, der wird dann sofort  verwarnt ...


----------



## ewigerSchneider (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das ist "gaaanz" großes Kino was die da abziehen. Allerdings wundert mich, dass Hänel das nicht einfach raus kickt. Die Spielwiese dieses Death-Match ist ja "seine" FB Seite......
> 
> 
> 
> Schlimmer als das offentlichliche Fangen in gesperrten Bereichen finde ich aber das rumpoltern von Johnny und Veit.... Hätte ich nicht in der Form erwartet....



Das war auch meine Frage.
Stehen die in Konkurrenz?
Wobei er sich da auch echt klar äussert (" Normalerweise bin ich ja skeptisch, aber hier sehe ich als erwiesen an...)


Merkwürdig, dass Johnny und Veit plötzlich so unisono antworten.
Nach der letzten Predator-Tour hatte ich nicht das Gefühl, dass die sich noch viel zu sagen haben


----------



## tomsen83 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Danke für die Links zu den FB-"Diskussionen". Dat is ja mal ganz großes Kino und hat meine voyeuristische Ader für heute vollständig befriedigt. Saukomisch :q:q:q


----------



## Laichzeit (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Die sind für mich alle so gleich wie ihr hundertster oder tausendster Zander.

Mal ehrlich, wer interessiert sich wirklich dafür, welcher Profi 20 oder 30 Zander am Tag fängt?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die sind für mich alle so gleich wie ihr hundertster oder tausendster Zander.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, wer interessiert sich wirklich dafür, welcher Profi 20 oder 30 Zander am Tag fängt?



Naja, gibt ja schon zahlreiche Follower und Liker, wie man die digitalen Jünger der vermeintlichen Angelpäpste neudeutsch nennt. Das sind womöglich die, die dann fragen: Riesenproblem: halbe Stunde am Wasser und hab noch gar nix gefangen!!!!! Is normal, zieht ja häufig nicht, als Antwort. 



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Danke für die Links zu den FB-"Diskussionen".  Dat is ja mal ganz großes Kino und hat meine voyeuristische Ader für  heute vollständig befriedigt. Saukomisch :q:q:q



Ja, den humoristischen Aspekt konnte ich beim Verfassen dieses Trööts auch nicht ganz außer Acht lassen. Zugegebenermaßen...  Hat ja auch was befreiend  Entlarvendes...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Eine Sache die mich immer wieder beunruhigt und auch hier wieder verstärkt gezeigt wird, ist das penetrante "mit dem Finger zeigen" und "Schuldigen finden". Der typische Pranger.

Ich stelle mir nun die Frage: Was treibt einen Menschen - oder in diesem Falle einen ganzen Mob - dazu gegen eine Person so extrem anzugehen? #c Was hat der Wilde, Johnny oder Bratwurstbaronsonstwer euch persönlich getan, dass es euch so stört? Also ich habe kein Leid dadurch, nur weil Veit oder sonst wer an einem Wehr angelt.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich möchte hier niemanden in Schutz nehmen und erst recht nicht die Art, wie damit umgegangen wird. Nur verstehe ich nicht, was einen persönlich dazu treiben kann, so gegen andere Angler vorzugehen.

Einige der Aussagen von Veit sind da vom Grundsatz her richtig. Und zwar das wir alle bereits am Wasser Dinge gemacht haben, die rechtlich nicht korrekt sind oder sich in der Grauzone befinden. Nur würden diese Dinge raus kommen und(!) wir bei jemanden Bekannt sein, dann würden wir dafür genauso an den Pranger gestellt werden. Ganz dem Mittelalter, in dem hier viele zu Leben scheinen.

Da möchte ich explizit die Leute fragen, die mit dem Finger zeigen. Habt ihr nicht schon einmal zu nah an einem Wehr geangelt? Oder als Kinder (oder Erwachsene) irgendwo schwarz geangelt? Vielleicht einen zu kleinen Fisch mitgenommen? Oder verbotenerweise Angefüttert? Ohne Kescher/Landehilfe am Wasser? Vielleicht sogar mit lebendem Köderfisch auf Wels geangelt? Ein Foto von einem Fisch in Deutschland gemacht, noch bevor ihr den Fisch (falls überhaupt) abgeschlagen habt?

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass jemand von euch noch keine dieser Grenzen überschritten hat. Wie denn auch, wenn uns drölfhundert unnötige Regeln vor die Beine geworfen werden. Aber da sie ja da sind, können wir uns die ja am besten gegenseitig vor die Füße werfen!

*Vielleicht denkt der ein oder andere Angler einmal darüber nach.* Denn gerade wir, die ständig im Fadenkreuz von PETA und c.o. stehen, haben mehr als genug Feinde. Da brauchen wir nicht noch Feinde in den eigenen Reihen. 

Vor allem dann, wenn es fast nur aus reiner Doppelmoral besteht, keinem Weh tut und dazu noch unsinnig ist.




Neckarzander schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur eines, das Tackle von MB Fishing boykottieren ...


Boykott ist eh der größte Gefühls-Irrtum überhaupt. Was soll das bringen? Ein Boykott bringt nie etwas, nur dem eigenen "Ich habe was gutes getan" Gefühl. Sinnfrei, wie ich finde.

Mir ist es einerlei was Veit macht. Und selbst wenn er auf Kaptain Kanguru und drei Huren um die Wette rennt... was interessiert es mich, wenn der Köder gut und günstig ist?


Wie dem auch sei, ich bin mal in die BILD kotzen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Eine Sache die mich immer wieder beunruhigt und auch hier wieder verstärkt gezeigt wird, ist das penetrante "mit dem Finger zeigen" und "Schuldigen finden". Der typische Pranger.
> 
> Ich stelle mir nun die Frage: Was treibt einen Menschen - oder in diesem Falle einen ganzen Mob - dazu gegen eine Person so extrem anzugehen? #c *Was hat der Wilde, Johnny oder Bratwurstbaronsonstwer euch persönlich getan, dass es euch so stört? Also ich habe kein Leid dadurch, nur weil Veit oder sonst wer an einem Wehr angelt.
> *
> ...



Noch nicht, aber als Personen in der Öffentlichkeit solche Sachen zu bringen, fördert sehr viel die immer mehr werdenden Verbote. Auch das Guidingverbot ist womöglich auf so einen Blödsinn zurück zu führen, tja die die es können ziehen wie Heuschrecken weiter, aber was machen die die dort als Guide ihr Geld verdienen und eben nicht einfach weiterziehen können?!


----------



## Laichzeit (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Weder irgendwelche Profis, die für Quantität und Qualität ihrer Fänge alles machen, noch irgendwelche Nacheiferer sind für das Angeln in Deutschland besonders förderlich oder obligatorisch.
Sicher sind die gesetzlichen und räumlichen Möglichkeiten schlechter als sie sein können, vom Angeln an Fischpässen und in Schongebieten wird es aber auch nicht besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Noch nicht, aber als Personen in der Öffentlichkeit solche Sachen zu bringen, fördert sehr viel die immer mehr werdenden Verbote. Auch das Guidingverbot ist womöglich auf so einen Blödsinn zurück zu führen, tja die die es können ziehen wie Heuschrecken weiter, aber was machen die die dort als Guide ihr Geld verdienen und eben nicht einfach weiterziehen können?!


Und die gemeinnützigen Vereine erst, die sogar in der Tagespresse ihr widerrechtliches Tun und ihr  sinnvolles Gewässermanagement öffentlich machen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du setzt nur am falschen Punkt an:
> Am Angler statt am Anglerfeind....
> 
> Dem Anglerfeind aus der Ecke spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie und der Ökotaliban sowie deren parlamentarischen Helfershelfer, den Grünen und deren jeweiligen Koalitionsabnickern, isses schlicht wurscht, was Angler machen oder nicht:
> ...


----------



## pike-81 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Moinsen!
Schade, hätte ich mir zwecks Unterhaltungswert gerne ebenfalls reingezogen. 
Aber leider ist da nicht mehr viel zu lesen...
Wer Zeitschriften, DVDs, YouTube und "Profis" glaubt, glaubt auch der Bildzeitung und an den Weihnachtsmann. 
Trotzdem kann man immer mal was mitnehmen für die eigene Angelei, und es ist durchaus unterhaltsam. (Fischporno)
Petri


----------



## Fr33 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Eine Sache die mich immer wieder beunruhigt und auch hier wieder verstärkt gezeigt wird, ist das penetrante "mit dem Finger zeigen" und "Schuldigen finden". Der typische Pranger.
> 
> Ich stelle mir nun die Frage: Was treibt einen Menschen - oder in diesem Falle einen ganzen Mob - dazu gegen eine Person so extrem anzugehen? #c Was hat der Wilde, Johnny oder Bratwurstbaronsonstwer euch persönlich getan, dass es euch so stört? Also ich habe kein Leid dadurch, nur weil Veit oder sonst wer an einem Wehr angelt.
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich habe auch so meine 2-3 Dinge gemacht die nicht ganz okey waren. 

Nur habe ich eines nicht gemacht - *mich persönlich damit vermarktet!* Und das ist das Problem was ich darin sehe und viele auch.

Gerade unsere "Angelpromis" die in den Medien, auf Messen im Netz usw. auftauchen bieten gerade deinen angesprochenen Angelfeinden hier ein großes Angriffspotential. Da bringen die neusten C&R (Riesenwelse vom Ex-Fußballer) Beschwichtigungen nix - wenn eben mit vermeidlichen Fängen hausiert wird - die offensichtlich in der "Sperrzone" gefangen wurden. Mir kann das persönlich egal sein, da ich DORT nicht angel.... kann aber sein, dass jmd an höherer Instanz auf die Idee kommt, nun den Sperrbereich auf 200m und mehr zu längern. Oder durch Missachtung der Fischereirechte diese ganz zu entziehen usw.

Und gerade weil die Angelprofs im Rampenlicht stehen - sollten die sowas zu vermeiden wissen!


----------



## Fr33 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

@ Thomas

in dem Falle kannst auch du nichts bzgl. generell Angelgegner usw. in die Waagschale werfen. Denn anders als bei C&R Themen, Verwertungsthemen, FFH Gebieten usw. sollen gerade Fischtreppen die Wanderung ungestört ermöglichen.... wenn dort Angler wissentlich im verbotenen Bereich angeln, kann man das nicht irgendwie rechtfertigen.


----------



## Gufierer (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Danke Free, du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen und mir viel Schreiberei erspart.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> 
> in dem Falle kannst auch du nichts bzgl. generell Angelgegner usw. in die Waagschale werfen. Denn anders als bei C&R Themen, Verwertungsthemen, FFH Gebieten usw. sollen gerade Fischtreppen die Wanderung ungestört ermöglichen.... wenn dort Angler wissentlich im verbotenen Bereich angeln, kann man das nicht irgendwie rechtfertigen.


Das Nachtangelverbot dient auch der Fischschonung laut Behörde/Ministerium (wie auch andere Schonzeiten/Schonbezirke ja angeblich) ..

Und Zanderbesatz im Rhein, sprich da mal mit Biologen - falscher Besatz (Zander nicht heimische Art) ist viel schlimmer als Angeln an der Fischtreppe...

Mir isses eh wurscht mit den Guides..

Die Frage war ja eigentlich folgende:


> Schadet es dem Angeln und der öffentlichen Diskussion oder sollte man über solche Einzelfälle (?!) hinwegsehen, da die positive Außenwirkung überwiegt? , ob das Einfluss


Meine Antwort war:
Wenn sich ein paar Angelfreaks auf Facebook über Fehlverhalten (oder auch nicht, war nicht dabei) von ein paar Guides unterhalten, ist in der Öffentlichkeit weniger angerichtet (weils ausser den paar keiner mitkriegt), als wenn gemeinnützige Vereine ihr widerrechtliches Tun und ihre Art der Nachhaltigkeit so der Öffentlichkeit über die Tagespresse präsentieren, wie von mir als Beispiel gebracht, wo es auch definitiv viel mehr Nichtangler mitkriegen als in der internen Facebookblase....


----------



## Angler9999 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Habt ihr das nicht weitergelesen?
Marcel Wiebeck steuert recht intensiv gegen Veit Wilde.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wer mir am unsystematischen ist. Irgendwie mag er den Veit nicht...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...989867735.3032.100001723023786&type=3&theater


----------



## Laichzeit (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> *Vielleicht denkt der ein oder andere Angler einmal darüber nach.* Denn gerade wir, die ständig im Fadenkreuz von PETA und c.o. stehen, haben mehr als genug Feinde. Da brauchen wir nicht noch Feinde in den eigenen Reihen.



Für Friede und Einigkeit unter Anglern über jeden Mist hinwegsehen ist aber auch nicht sehr förderlich.
Wenn einer 20 statt 30 Meter Abstand zum Fischpass hält, ist das eben ein ganz anderes Kaliber als direkt darüber zu angeln und davon Fotos zu veröffentlichen.
Wegen sowas muss keiner anderen auf facebook verbal den Schädel einschlagen, aber auch niemand solidarisch zeigen müssen.


@Thomas
In der Region Grenzach ist der Rhein die Landesgrenze, auf Schweizer Seite mit womöglich anderer Gesetzgebung.
Manche Pachten gehen über die Grenze, andere nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Ich enthalte mich jeder Beurteilung diese Guidegekeifes untereinander, und zwar deswegen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gibts keinen, der schlimmer als ich rüpeln darf, der wird dann sofort  verwarnt ...



Aber hier gings thematisch (eigentlich?) ja nicht um die Guides, sondern um die Wirkung deren Tuns nach aussen, daher nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Die Frage war ja eigentlich folgende:*
> 
> 
> > Schadet es dem Angeln und der öffentlichen Diskussion oder sollte man über solche Einzelfälle (?!) hinwegsehen, da die positive Außenwirkung überwiegt? , ob das Einfluss
> ...





Laichzeit schrieb:


> @Thomas
> In der Region Grenzach ist der Rhein die Landesgrenze, auf Schweizer Seite mit womöglich anderer Gesetzgebung.
> Manche Pachten gehen über die Grenze, andere nicht.


Ändert nix am Zanderbesatz, also der mehr als fragwürdigen Besetzung mit nicht heimischer Art...... (abgesehen davon dass ich stinkig wäre, wenn die nachts angeln dürften und ich nicht, ich kenne da auch keine Ausnahmeregelung, in B-W gilt Nachtangelverbot, das ist auch an  den Rheingrenzen zu Frankreich, Luxemburg, Hessen und Rheinland Pfalz so, dass Du auf der B-W-Seite der Gekniffene bist..)

Und Du kannst da noch zig mehr Beispiele bringen von als Gemeinschafts-, Hege- Traditions- und Königangeln getarnten Wettangeln, die in  den Tageszeitungen breit gebracht werden, von den internationalen Wettangelmeistern, von Kinderangeln (auch so ein Problem speziell in B-W) etc. pp....

Diese Sachen werden über Tagespresse wesentlich breiter gestreut als ein internes Rumgezicke von Guides, was praktisch kaum ein Nichtangler mitkriegt..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Da bringen die neusten C&R (Riesenwelse vom Ex-Fußballer) Beschwichtigungen nix - wenn eben mit vermeidlichen Fängen hausiert wird - die offensichtlich in der "Sperrzone" gefangen wurden.


Das hätte auch niemand mitbekommen, wenn nicht jemand ganz kleinlich nach Fehlern bestimmter Bekannter Angler suchen würde.

Ich verstehe eh nicht, warum man ständig untereinander am Pranger steht. 



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Habt ihr das nicht weitergelesen?
> Marcel Wiebeck steuert recht intensiv gegen Veit Wilde.
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wer mir am unsystematischen ist.


Es ist ganz offensichtlich, dass er persönlich ein Problem mit ihm hat, was wohl am selben "ehemaligen" Arbeitgeber zu liegen scheint. Manche Leute lassen nichts unversucht...



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wegen sowas muss keiner anderen auf facebook  verbal den Schädel einschlagen, aber auch niemand solidarisch zeigen  müssen.


Solidarisch zeige ich mich da nicht. Allerdings kann ich dieses "Sucht nach dem Pranger" unserer Gesellschaft nicht leiden. Hat dabei nicht einmal etwas mit Angeln zu tun, sondern mit menschlichen Fehlern. 
Jeder kehrt lieber bei anderen, als bei sich selber vor der Tür. Ein Missstand, den ich nicht gut heißen kann.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eh nicht, warum man ständig untereinander am Pranger steht.
> 
> Es ist die Gier den anderen schlecht darzustellen.
> 
> ...



seh´ ich genau so.


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Solidarisch zeige ich mich da nicht. Allerdings kann ich dieses "Sucht nach dem Pranger" unserer Gesellschaft nicht leiden. Hat dabei nicht einmal etwas mit Angeln zu tun, sondern mit menschlichen Fehlern.
> Jeder kehrt lieber bei anderen, als bei sich selber vor der Tür. Ein Missstand, den ich nicht gut heißen kann.


hast irgendwie recht, wusste ja schon wilhelm busch.

macht dennoch mal laune die rolle des gaffers einzunehmen, wer mit wem und wer nicht und vor allem wie souverän da kommuniziert wird.
sind das echt alles angelpromis die da von stolz, ehre, loyalität, hartz vier tussis, milfs, echten männern, usw. schreiben?


----------



## Fr33 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das hätte auch niemand mitbekommen, wenn nicht jemand ganz kleinlich nach Fehlern bestimmter Bekannter Angler suchen würde.
> 
> Ich verstehe eh nicht, warum man ständig untereinander am Pranger steht.



In diesem Fall stimme ich dir zu. Das mmacht jetzt dank FB ne riesen Welle. Aber dennoch weiss ich, dass die ganzen Orgas die Anglern  grunzsätzlich ans Leder will, Ihre Leute haben, die "undercover" und auch sonst den ganzen Tag im Netz und in den Medien nach Futter suchen. So als wenn jmd nen Privat Detektiv auf dich gelenkt hat...... 

Nur bei leuten die in den Medien bekannt sind, entdeckt man sowas eben leichter.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Jeder kehrt lieber bei anderen, als bei sich selber vor der Tür. Ein Missstand, den ich nicht gut heißen kann.



Bei uns kehren, nein hobeln schon lange ganz andere Gruppierungen.
Wie man eigentlich überall sieht, setzen die "auswärtigen" Anglerfeinde den gröbsten Hobel an
Zu einem anglerfreundlichen Kurs gehört eben auch, dass man vor der eigenen Haustüre aufräumt und dazu gibt es momentan sehr wenig Eigeninitiative. Das müssen fast immer andere machen.
Mit wie viel Sachverstand diese das gerade machen, sieht man an den Angelverboten im Norden.

Gerade bei so sinnvollen Sachen wie Fischtreppen ist es komplett falsch, solange über den Dreck seines Nachbarn wegzuschauen bis jemand anders die undankbare Aufgabe übernimmt.
Dass sich die "Profis" nur gegenseitig anschwärzen können, ist ein Trauerspiel aber allemal besser als nichts zu tun und hoffen, dass kein anderer hinschaut.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das hätte auch niemand mitbekommen, wenn nicht jemand ganz kleinlich nach Fehlern bestimmter Bekannter Angler suchen würde. Allerdings kann ich dieses "Sucht nach dem Pranger" unserer Gesellschaft nicht leiden. Hat dabei nicht einmal etwas mit Angeln zu tun, sondern mit menschlichen Fehlern. Jeder kehrt lieber bei anderen, als bei sich selber vor der Tür. Ein Missstand, den ich nicht gut heißen kann.



An sich ein durchaus respektabler Gedanke. Es stellt sich jedoch schon die Frage, ob die "Schuld" bei denen zu suchen ist, die am güldenen Lack kratzen oder bei denen, die das Ganze als Gold zu verkaufen suchen. Das ist schon eine Kardinalfrage, zumal man mit Fug und Recht diese anglerische Scheinwelt, die für das Angeln als solches möglicherweise nichts Gutes verheißt (?!) angreifen kann. Dafür tun die Protagonisten dieses absurden Schauspiels schon selbst genug. Ich für meinen Teil bin daher längst nicht so entschieden, sehe allerdings, dass der Ton die Musik macht. Da schallt es in meiner Wahrnehmung - und das ist dann die komödiantische Ebene - mindestens so in den Wald rein, wie es rausschallt. Manchmal entfernt sich der Lack eben auch von selbst.


----------



## fishhawk (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Hallo,

früher wurde sowas auch schon ausgetragen, erinnere mich da z.B. an die "Stromzander" die RL dem OP vorgeworfen hat. Aber mangels der sozialen Netzwerke wurde das dann weniger stark in der Öffentlichkeit breitgetreten.

Ich finde beides nicht gut, das Fehlverhalten der einen Seite ebenso wie die öffentliche Stimmungsmache der anderen.

Gibt mit Sicherheit kein positives Bild fürs Angeln allgemein ab.

Ich halte die Profi-/Guide-/Teamanglerszene für ebenso glaubwürdig und sauber wie den ganzen Spitzensport.

Eine gesunde Skespis schadet da nie.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Zanderbesatz im Rhein, sprich da mal mit Biologen - falscher Besatz (Zander nicht heimische Art) ist viel schlimmer als Angeln an der Fischtreppe...


Sorry Thomas, Ich sehe so etwas oft aus unterschiedlichen Blickwinkeln.:q

 Das war einst  falscher Fischbesatz, das ist der Unterschied. Nun ist er halt längst angesiedelt.|bigeyes

 Biologen mögen das durchaus weiter kritisch sehen....
 Aber ihre Aufgabe wäre ja auch die Sicherstellung, das Wehre keine Wanderhindernisse darstellen.
 Und nicht die rechtliche Umsetzung von Schutzgebieten, als Notmaßnahme, wenn so etwas Ihnen, eben nicht gelang.

 Wer aber im rechtlichen Schongebiet eines Wehres fischt, der sollte sich wenigstens seines Fehlverhalten bewusst sein.
 Wenn nicht, dann sollte man Ihn eben die Berechtigung auch entziehen.
 Ist es gar ein Angler mit Vorbildfunktion, dann darf er auch ruhig eine Strafe erhalten, die seiner Vorbildfunktion gerecht wird.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Es geht ja nicht ums Bewusstsein für Fehler bei den Guides laut TE, die Frage war nach Öffentlichkeitswirkung.

Und da ist ne interne Anglerdebatte in FB, wo alles innerhalb der gleichen Blase bleibt, weit weniger gefährlich als der Dreck, der in (Tages)Zeitungen geschrieben und weit über die Anglerszene hinaus verbreitet wird..

Davon ist ist mir das rumgezicke der Guides eh wurscht:
Unabhängig davon, was die Öffentlichkeit davon hält, halte ich davon, was ich davon halte ..

Fürs Angeln ist deren Rumgezicke mit "lesenswerten Formulierungen"wurscht - und dem Normalbürger isses schon zweimal latte (der weiss nicht mal, was ein Schongebiet oder ne Fischtreppe sein soll).....


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht ums Bewusstsein für Fehler bei den Guides laut TE, die Frage war nach Öffentlichkeitswirkung.



Stimmt. Dies beinhaltet, ob es einen jucken muss - als Angler. Das wurde ja bisher - sehr schön, wie ich finde - mit sehr unterschiedlichen Standpunkten diskutiert. (Ich hätte wetten sollen - dem Schwaben die hart erkochte Knete aus der Tasche ziehen |rolleyes)

Aber Bernd hat natürlich Recht, dass es - individuell - in erstaunlichem Maße an Problembewusstsein mangelt. Wobei - über Zeit betrachtet - ist das dann auch wieder so erstaunlich nicht, sondern eher konsequent...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Schwabe wettet nur, wenner gwinnt ;.-))))


----------



## ewigerSchneider (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

ich habe einfach mal bei mbfishing angefragt wie sie zum verhalten und den äusserunger ihrer Werbeträger stehen

www.facebook.com/mbfishing.de/posts/1011505025613484

mal sehen ob sie sich äussern


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> ich habe einfach mal bei mbfishing angefragt wie sie zum verhalten und den äusserunger ihrer Werbeträger stehen
> 
> www.facebook.com/mbfishing.de/posts/1011505025613484
> 
> mal sehen ob sie sich äussern



Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du denkst, was mb-fishing ist - aber ich schätze, Du wärest enttäuscht, die Wahrheit zu kennen... |rolleyes 

Allein für diese Wahrnehmung / Außenwirkung muss ich Michael aufrichtig Respekt zollen...#6

Aber das soll hier nicht das Thema sein, auch wenn es da auch zeitweise komödiantische Aspekte zu bestaunen gab...


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> ich habe einfach mal bei mbfishing angefragt wie sie zum verhalten und den äusserunger ihrer Werbeträger stehen
> 
> www.facebook.com/mbfishing.de/posts/1011505025613484
> 
> mal sehen ob sie sich äussern



na, hat er dir wenigstens geantwortet, oder nur gelöscht...laß mich raten...

laß die typen einfach, wie meinte der eine so schön, haters make me famous - wow - aber ganz unrecht hatter nich´...


----------



## xbsxrvxr (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

sagt mal jungs,
muss man bei fb angemeldet sein um´s lesen zu können, ist es schon gelöscht, oder bin ich nur zu blöd???|kopfkrat
gruß


----------



## Ruti Island (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Eigentlich musst du nicht angemeldet sein. Gelöscht ist es definitiv nicht. Mit dem Handy oder PC probiert?


----------



## ewigerSchneider (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Damit der TE aber auch noch eine Antwort auf seine eigentliche Frage bekommt, nämlich nach der Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit:

Die Angellobby in Deutschland ist klein, verwunderlich wenn man die Umsätze betrachtet. Ein Grund dafür ist, dass vom Angeln kaum jemand Leben kann. Vom Verkauf des Zubehörs jedoch ausgezeichnet. 
Die wenigen Gallionsfiguren die das Angeln in Deutschland hat stehen damit natürlich um so mehr im Rampenlicht. Und diese Gallionsfiguren sind eben nicht unsere Interessenvertreter in den Verbänden, die würde keiner auf der Straße erkennen oder sich um ein Foto mit ihnen bemühen.
Wir reden hier über die Leute die ihr Geld damit verdienen, dass man ihr Gesicht auf die Produkte druckt, für die wir Geld ausgeben.

So weit, so normal.

Wenn also jemand die Frage stellt 





> Schadet es dem Angeln und der öffentlichen Diskussion oder sollte man  über solche Einzelfälle (?!) hinwegsehen, da die positive Außenwirkung  überwiegt?



darf die Antwort aus Sicht einer unterrepräsentierten Gemeinschaft nur die sein, dass man auf die schlechten Vorbilder Verzichtet und sich von ihnen distanziert.

Und aus eben genannten Gründen wird die Industrie schnell ein neues Werbegesicht aus dem Hut zaubern, hoffentlich mit der klaren Botschaft zum korrekten Verhalten.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

den ersten link mit´m pc


----------



## Krabat_11 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Diese "Profis" werden von unterschiedlichen Geräteherstellern gesponsort, richtig?
Boykott-Aufruf für eben diese Hersteller mit dem hier ausführlich diskutierten Thema begründen.
Mal schauen, was dann passiert.
Anzeigen wäre, wie schon gesagt wenn jemand die Geduld dazu hat, auch eine gute Idee.


----------



## tomsen83 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



observer schrieb:


> den ersten link mit´m pc


Musst die Kommentare aufklappen...


----------



## Silverfish1 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Ist der ruf erst einmal ruiniert lebt es sich ganz ungeniert ;-) die ganzen selbst ernannten Zanderprofis kochen mit ganz lauwarmen Wasser. 
Und die hellsten Kerzen auf dem Kuchen sind sie wohl auch nicht. 

Selten was unterhaltsameres gelesen !


----------



## lute (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Diese "Profis" werden von unterschiedlichen Geräteherstellern gesponsort, richtig?
> Boykott-Aufruf für eben diese Hersteller mit dem hier ausführlich diskutierten Thema begründen.
> Mal schauen, was dann passiert.
> Anzeigen wäre, wie schon gesagt wenn jemand die Geduld dazu hat, auch eine gute Idee.



Nun, dann dürfte man aber so gut wie keine Angelprodukte mehr kaufen, schließlich sind die Hersteller alle so weit, dass sie wandelnde Werbeplakate unter Vertrag haben. 
Und du glaubst hoffentlich nicht, dass auch nur einer dieser "Profis" sauber ist, oder? Na gut, der Koch vielleicht.

Überall wo es um Geld geht, wird gelogen und betrogen. Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand der auf Zander spezialisiert ist und davon lebt, zur Zanderschonzeit ein paar Monate pausiert. Schon gar nicht, wo wir in Deutschland gute Zandergewässer haben, an denen es kein generelles Kunstköderverbot zur Schonzeit gibt.



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Und die hellsten Kerzen auf dem Kuchen sind sie wohl auch nicht.
> Selten was unterhaltsameres gelesen !



Das stimmt wohl. Die sind so dämlich, die merken es nicht, dass sie sich mit jeden Kommentar tiefer in die Kagge reiten und dem eigenen Geschäft damit erheblich schaden. Sehr unprofessionell das Verhalten dieser Leute.  Da wundert es mich doch sehr, dass MBfishing nicht schon viel früher einen Maulkorb verhangen hat, schließlich sollten dort klügere Köpfe hinter den Monitoren sitzen.


----------



## Ruti Island (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



lute schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand der auf Zander spezialisiert ist und davon lebt, zur Zanderschonzeit ein paar Monate pausiert. Schon gar nicht, wo wir in Deutschland gute Zandergewässer haben, an denen es kein generelles Kunstköderverbot zur Schonzeit gibt.




Beim Hänel glaube ich das schon, der gibt u.a. Jerkbait-Seminare in der Zeit und jetzt mit seinem Filmchen zum Freiwasserangeln auf Hecht könnte man denken, dass er versucht sich etwas breiter aufzustellen was die Zielfische betrifft.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> ich habe einfach mal bei mbfishing angefragt wie sie zum verhalten und den äusserunger ihrer Werbeträger stehen
> 
> www.facebook.com/mbfishing.de/posts/1011505025613484
> 
> mal sehen ob sie sich äussern



Eigentlich muss ich Dir doch für diesen Versuch danken, Kommentar steht jetzt drin. Antwort ist erwartungsgemäss, schuld sind natürlich die anderen missgünstigen Krämerseelen, die wahrscheinlich heimlich und hinterrücks das Schongebiet ausgewiesen haben. Nur warum Micha plötzlich von sich im Plural redet, erschließt sich mir nicht |kopfkrat

Drollig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Was hat das mit der Eingangsfrage um Öffentlichkeitswirkung nach aussen zu tun (=Eingangsfrage)?

Doch nur billiges Guide/Guiding-Bashing?

Man nähert sich da langsam stark an die Diskussion der Guides (und ihrer jeweiligen Claqueure) untereinander an..

Schade...

Da es also augenscheinlich nicht mehr um die Eingangsfrage geht, bin ich  hiermit raus aus der Diskussion und pass nur noch auf den Ton auf (dass hier keiner übermütig wird)...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Eingangsfrage um Öffentlichkeitswirkung nach aussen zu tun (=Eingangsfrage)?
> 
> .



Du hast Recht, Thomas. Das ist ein Nebenschauplatz, den ich nur aus historischem Interesse verfolge und der mich vor diesem Hintergrund gar nicht wundert. Man kann manchmal nicht aus seiner Haut, das solltest Du ja am Besten wissen.

Aber es soll nicht ausfransen, daher zurück zum Thema und der Frage, wie sich solches und ähnliches - dem Lieferdruck geschuldetes Verhalten - auf die das Angeln bzw. die Wahrnehmung des Angelns auswirkt.


----------



## Purist (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Und aus eben genannten Gründen wird die Industrie schnell ein neues Werbegesicht aus dem Hut zaubern, hoffentlich mit der klaren Botschaft zum korrekten Verhalten.



Daran glaubst du doch nicht wirklich, oder? Schau dir den Sport doch an, wie gerade diese Woche am Zuckerhut. 
Wenn einer etwas ändern kann, dann sind es wir Verbraucher, die Endkonsumenten. Solange "wir alle" auf Schauspiel stehen und gerne an Märchen glauben, wird sich an dem ganzen Zirkus, mit all seinen Schattenseiten, auch beim Angeln, gar nichts ändern. 



lute schrieb:


> Nun, dann dürfte man aber so gut wie keine  Angelprodukte mehr kaufen, schließlich sind die Hersteller alle so weit,  dass sie wandelnde Werbeplakate unter Vertrag haben.



Ich glaube es reicht schon wenn man keinen Signature-Kram mehr kauft, deren Videos nicht mehr anschaut, deren Veranstaltungen und Vorstellungen auf Messen meidet, deren Schriftwerke nicht mehr liest. Hersteller, die inzwischen teilweise nur noch Handlanger von Investoren sind, werden auch irgendwann merken, dass die Masche in dieser Art nicht (mehr) zieht. 
Klar, es gibt noch eine Alternative: Den Gebrauchtmarkt |rolleyes


----------



## Laichzeit (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Das wird keine großen Wellen schlagen, wenn sie sich nicht gerichtlich an die Gurgel gehen.
Für die Außenwirkung eher unbedeutend.
Das allgemeine mehr, größer und besser ist aber in den Zeitschriften deutlich präsenter als das Gezänke und verleiht unserem Hobby einen Anstrich, den sicher nicht jeder gut heißen kann.
Wir müssen vom Fang nicht leben und erst zweimal nicht so verhalten, als wäre es so.

Die Teamangler, Guides und Profis haben sicher einen Platz unter uns, sind aber durch den "Lieferdruck" so verschieden, dass sich daran keiner orientieren oder messen muss.



Purist schrieb:


> Klar, es gibt noch eine Alternative: Den Gebrauchtmarkt |rolleyes



Oder alles bei Aliexpress kaufen...
Damit wirklich viele bei einem Boykott mitmachen würden, müsste das Fehlverhalten viel größer aufgezogen werden. Die Nebenwirkungen wären auch entsprechend heftig. Deshalb ist das nicht sehr wünschenswert und auch unangemessen gegenüber dem Vergehen der wenigen Profis.
Zudem ist das Goldfischgedächtnis des durchschnittlichen Konsumenten nicht in der Lage so einen Boykott wirkungsvoll umzusetzen.
In der zweiten Reihe gibt es mehr als genug Leute, die auf den Teamangler-Posten scharf sind. Die würden kaum anders sein, aber würden eben passend verkauft werden.


----------



## Revilo62 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

*Ich schalt mal den Naivmodus ein:*
Back to the roots, die Besinnung auf das Wesentliche beim Angeln und weg vom Fangen müssen, die Natur erleben, und sich auf alte Techniken besinnen.
Sich Zeit nehmen um das Hobby auszuleben, lieber einmal weniger ans Wasser, dafür aber intensiver und ein wenig länger.
Was hat der Wurm oder der Köderfisch nicht, was alle möglichen Plastikköder uns suggerieren?
*Naivmodus aus, Realmodus ein:
*willkommen in der heutigen Zeit, schöne bunte Welt, nur der Sieger wird anerkannt, Blender und Möchtegern-Pro`s bestimmen scheinbar die Regeln.
Das es auch anders geht, beweisen ja eine Vielzahl von Kollegen, diese werden aber meist müde belächelt

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## lute (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aber es soll nicht ausfransen, daher zurück zum Thema und der Frage, wie sich solches und ähnliches - dem Lieferdruck geschuldetes Verhalten - auf die das Angeln bzw. die Wahrnehmung des Angelns auswirkt.



Nun, ich denke gar nicht. Die breite Masse bekommt davon gar nichts mit, ohne diesen Thread wäre auch ich niemals bei Facebook auf die Beiträge gestoßen. Am Ende wird nur eine sehr kleine Gruppe von Menschen dadurch angesprochen, die meisten davon Angler. 

PETA könnte das Thema noch aufgreifen und reißerisch aufarbeiten, frei nach dem Motto, _"Profesionelle Angler, Vorbild für Millionen von anderen Anglern, angeln gezielt im Schongebiet, um illegales Trophäenangeln für kommerzielle Zwecke zu betreiben". 

_Wahrscheinlich wird das Thema sogar an denen vorbei gehen, die haben ihre Lieblingsthemen ja schon festgelegt, an denen sie sich fest klammern.

 Darüber hinwegsehen sollte man trotzdem nicht, da der negative Effekt auf jedenfall dem positiven Aspekt, den solche Leute in die Öffentlichkeit tragen, überwiegt. Tun diese Leute überhaupt irgendetwas positives an Öffentlichkeitsarbeit? Bei AUWA konnte man das noch behaupten, aber sonst... Ok, Babs war beim Raab und hat sich lächerlich gemacht.


----------



## ewigerSchneider (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



> Wir sind ein eingeschworenes Team und stehen voll und ganz hinter unseren Teamanglern Johnny und Veit.
> Die  unanständigen und höchst verwerflichen Anfeidungen und Unterstellungen,  die aus dem Lager von Mitbewerbern im Kunstködervertrieb kommen  missbilligen wir als Profilierung aus rein geschäftlichen Interessen.



Soweit die Antwort von mbFishing. Bin doch einigermaßen schockiert über die Interna der Angelszene. Gut das wir nicht dopen können, was das für ein Massaker würde.

Ich für meinen Teil bin der Überzeugung, dass wir genau die Umfeld bekommen das wir verdienen, solange wir solche Menschen zu den Idolen unseres Sport/Hobby machen.

Vielen Dank an den Themenstarter für diesen Denkanstoß


----------



## Ruti Island (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

MbFishing ist doch eh ne Firma zum weglaufen, mit ihren nachgemachten Stint Shads und ihrem möchtegern hechtsicheren FC.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Zur Ausgangsfrage: 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das für die Außendarstellung des Angelns eher unrelevant. 

Dass es unter Anglern Konkurrenz gibt, ist darüberhinaus meiner Meinung nach nicht der "modernen Zeit", dem Internet, Facebook oder sonstwas geschuldet. 

siehe:


----------



## Ruti Island (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Und dieser Signature Kram, also Köder, Ruten, usw. ist doch generell Quark, das spricht hauptsächlich Jungangler und Anfänger an.


----------



## angler1996 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

was ist eigentlich Öffentlichkeit in Bezug auf deren Tun? Unser Tun? Wen interessiert das?
Nichtangler? Alle ? Bevölkerung? Petra ? UBAN?
Alle, die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben, sehen nicht, dass da was falsch ist , amüsieren sich bestenfalls über das Gezänk, sehr schön und wirklich geschmackvoll.
Ich schreib meinen Mitbewerben nächsthin auch deftige Kommentare auf die Seiten , wie primitiv#h
 Man kann sich auch selbst abqualifizieren.
 Ich habe von deren Tun nie viel gehalten, aber wer mit Konkurrenzdruck nicht umgehen kann, sollte es lassen.
Ging mir so durch die alte verkalkte Rübe
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Zur Ausgangsfrage:
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das für die Außendarstellung des Angelns eher unrelevant.
> 
> Dass es unter Anglern Konkurrenz gibt, ist darüberhinaus meiner Meinung nach nicht der "modernen Zeit", dem Internet, Facebook oder sonstwas geschuldet.
> ...


 
 Franz, sorry der meint _
 Besser werden als Angler, sich hinterfragen, das ist was anderes und hat mit den Aktivitäten dieser "Herren" nix zu tun.
 In dem Sinne von Isaac Walten bin ich dabei, mancher meint, ich hätte noch einen langen Weg vor mir, ich hoffe das|wavey:


----------



## shoti (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Alter Falter.... Da ist aber Musik in dem Facebook thread.... Ich muss da aber auch ein bißchen Naivität unterstellen.... Was habt denn ihr gedacht? Ich habe über 10 Jahre Sport auf profiebene betrieben.... Eindeutiges Statement von allen :da ist nichts gedopt... Alles nur Ernährung... Schwachsinn... Wir waren voll mit Stoff bis nichts mehr ging.... Jeder profisport ist dreckig....absolut jeder, ohne Ausnahme.... Fangt da bitte nicht den glauben an Gott und Engel oder das gute im Menschen an.... Und nebenbei.... Bitte mal wach werden... Willkommen Realität..... 

Was nicht heißen soll das ich das gut finde aber du Kannst es nicht ändern.... Menschen sind schlecht.... Nicht umsonst habe ich am we wieder mal ein ausgesetztes katzenbaby gefunden und aufgenommen.... Scheiß Alpha / nach mir die Sintflut verhalten.... Aber das ist halt der Mensch 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Soweit die Antwort von mbFishing. Bin doch einigermaßen schockiert über die Interna der Angelszene. Gut das wir nicht dopen können, was das für ein Massaker würde.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bin der Überzeugung, dass wir genau die Umfeld bekommen das wir verdienen, solange wir solche Menschen zu den Idolen unseres Sport/Hobby machen.
> 
> Vielen Dank an den Themenstarter für diesen Denkanstoß


Boah ist das *******! Ab jetzt kaufe ich da nichts mehr. Schön die Kunden verarschen und das mit Vorsatz! Pfui.


----------



## randio (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Die Naivität unter Anglern/Kunden kennt echt keine Grenzen...

MB ist ist "eigentlich" ein "1 Mann Betrieb". Wobei man dem Herrn Bartels keinen Vorwurf machen sollte. Der hat halt damals wie auch jetzt zur richtigen Zeit auf zwei mehr oder weniger richtige Zugpferde gesetzt. Daraus resultierend verkauft er seine China-Köder für SEHR gutes Geld!

Für die Verdummung der Angler/Kunden, die durch Fänge von bezahlten oder zumindest subventionierten Teamanglern der Meinung sind, man müsse die Köder dann auch kaufen, sind mMn. weder MB, noch Johnny oder Veit verantwortlich.

Was mich dann aber doch wundert oder auch teils erheitert wäre die Tatsache, dass quasi alle Beteiligten sägend auf dem selben Ast sitzen. Da es aber nicht mein Baum ist, wünsche ich gutes Gelingen...


----------



## shoti (2. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Da sägt garnichts... Wer kauft /orientiert sich denn dort? Der dino wie andal? Nein,der ist nicht deren Futter.... Newbie und blind das ist deren Futter .... Das ganze Thema wird MB, Veit & Co Null Schaden..... Die aus dem ab sind nicht deren Zielgruppe.... 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Ich lese ja viel in anderen Foren und da tut sich derzeit gar nix. Wobei da die Herren generell nicht sooo gut weg kommen....


----------



## randio (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



shoti schrieb:


> Newbie und blind das ist deren Futter .... Das ganze Thema wird MB, Veit & Co Null Schaden..... Die aus dem ab sind nicht deren Zielgruppe....



Das sehe ich gänzlich anders.
Um es in deinen Worten zu schreiben, mehr "Newbie und blind" als im AB findest du kaum irgendwo. Von daher sind 75% der AB User GENAU deren Zielgruppe!


----------



## shoti (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

.... Die aber von den erfahrenen eingefangen werden.... Ich wollte auch teilweise andere Sachen kaufen... Bin aber dank dem ab umgeschwenkt..... 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Ne Shoti.... Spinnfischen ist seit ein paar Jahren der Hype der Angelgesellschaft. Der Markt übertrifft quantitativ sogar den Carp-Hunter Bereich inkl. der Feederszene.... 

Youtube, FB, Foren usw.... das lockt die Jungangler und die haben heute schon Kohle. Dann noch die Einsteiger die durch die Werbung im Netz und Printmedien auf die "Wunderköder" reinfallen.


----------



## shoti (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Ja das spreche ich nicht ab.... Ich sagte ja auch, das es anders ist wenn die im ab forum Beratung suchen 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## shoti (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Und mal so nebenbei.... Wollte mich von dem hype auch anstecken lassen.... Teures Material gekauft und weißt was? ANSITZANGELN SCHOCKT IMMER NOCH AM MEISTEN...... 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Es würde hier den Rahmen sprengen - aber lass dir gesagt sein, dass ich  - der mit dem Ansitzen angefangen hat und es immernoch gerne tut - seit ein paar Jahren mehr und mehr die Spinnrute schwingt, weil es eben schneller geht bzw. weniger Vorlaufzeit hat. Und das ist der Trend der Gesellschaft.... Mal schnell ne Runde in der City angeln gehen.... nach Feierabend ... zw. der Uni... nach der Schule.... dann biste eher beim Spinnfischen. 

Das wird dann noch durch die Medien gehypt. Guck doch mal in die aktuellen Hefte wie Blinker, F&F, Rute & Rolle etc.... 60-70% Raubfischanteil ....


----------



## pennfanatic (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Es würde hier den Rahmen sprengen - aber lass dir gesagt sein, dass ich  - der mit dem Ansitzen angefangen hat und es immernoch gerne tut - seit ein paar Jahren mehr und mehr die Spinnrute schwingt, weil es eben schneller geht bzw. weniger Vorlaufzeit hat. Und das ist der Trend der Gesellschaft.... Mal schnell ne Runde in der City angeln gehen.... nach Feierabend ... zw. der Uni... nach der Schule.... dann biste eher beim Spinnfischen.
> 
> Das wird dann noch durch die Medien gehypt. Guck doch mal in die aktuellen Hefte wie Blinker, F&F, Rute & Rolle etc.... 60-70% Raubfischanteil ....



Das ist wohl bei jedem unterschiedlich.
Ich war früher meistens mit der spinnrute unterwegs. Heute eigendlich nur noch zum ansitz.
Na vielleicht ändert sich das auch mal wieder


----------



## Fr33 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Ich bin ja doch jede Woche am Wasser und angel schon nicht gerade vor kurzem. Ich habe gesehen wie sich die Anglerschaft gewandelt hat. Gerade an Rhein und Main. Als die Grundel den Ansitzanglern das leben schwer machte - sind nicht wenige zum Spinnfischer konvertiert. Dazu noch die angefixte Jungend und die Einsteiger.... Im Schnitt würde ich sagen ist die Quote inzwischen bei  70 % Spinnangler // 30% Ansitzangler. Das war vor rund 10-15 Jahren noch ganz anders.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Spannend. Die Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit solcher "Missetaten" könnte tatsächlich begrenzt sein auf die Anglerschaft. Die einen freuen sich, dass sich die "Helden" unserer Zeit selbst demontieren, die anderen "fühlen" sich hinters Licht geführt, dritte sehen eine Neiddebatte und vierte nehmen es wahr wie einen Unfall, den man nicht sehen will, aber bei dem man auch nicht wirklich wegschauen kann. Andererseits ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass so etwas im Einzelfall zu weiteren Auflagen und Beschränkungen führt, so gering dann doch nicht. Vielleicht auch wegen dem Trubel, der dann um solche befleckten Westen entsteht. Wären z.B. die Lachsposenden Profilneurosenblinkerer an der Sieg nicht auf soviel Empörung (vor allem unter uns Anglern!) gestoßen, hätte möglicherweise kein Mensch die Mündung gesperrt. Das ist natürlich in hohem Maße misslich, wenn ausgerechnet die Selbstregulation unter Anglern im Ergebnis zu etwas führt, was am Ende alle Angler betrifft. Andererseits ist es auch kein einfaches Toleranzthema, ala Fehler macht mal jeder oder mit simplen Jagdfieber zu entschuldigen. Dazu ist der Link zum als "(Erfolgs-)nachricht" und Fangbericht getarnte Werbung produzieren zu müssen zu problematisch - gerade und wenn die Übertretung von Regeln ausschließlich aus diesem Grund erfolgt. 

Interessant ist aber der Aspekt, dass tatsächlich 4 Finger auf die Anglerschaft zurückweisen, im dem Sinne, dass wir die "Helden" bekommen, die wir verlangen. Tatsächlich kann man wohl einen Raubfisch, nein, Zanderhype erkennen - und viele unterliegen dem Glauben, dass nicht verbrachte Angelzeit, vorhandener Fischbestand, Gewässerkenntnis neben einer soliden anglerischen Grundbildung die erfolgbringenden Faktoren sind, sondern neueste Spezialköder xy gebunden am gehypten nichthechtsicheren Spezialflouro, geworfen am Spezialstock. Und wundern sich dann, dass das eben doch nicht nach einer so einfachen Formel klappt, bzw. schlimmer noch, verstehen den eigenen "Misserfolg" als Ausweis des "Könnens" der Vorbilder. Wohlgemerkt: abgeleitet von Bildern, deren Entstehungsgeschichte nur selten so offenbar wird, wie im vorliegenden Fall. Mobilität spielt aus meiner Sicht auch eine Rolle - so wie die Guidos und Artikelschreiberlinge sich immer an den vielversprechenden Spots sammeln, zieht das eine Schleppe von Jüngern hinter sich her, die dann wie Heuschrecken an den Topgewässern einfallen, um ihren Vorbildern nachzueifern und kleines Stück des Hochglanzgefühls abzubekommen (mit dem Risiko, dass die eigene ungeschickte Selbstdarstellung dann auch mal zum Verhängnis wird) - oder ganz im Gegensatz zur "Philosophie" ihrer Vorbilder - endlich mal richtig reinknüppeln zu können...


----------



## capri2 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Ist das mittlerweile wirklich so, dass es "Jünger" gibt die einen Sponsorangler "verehren"??
Ich bin beim Angeln seit 1980 als ich noch ein Pimpf war. Habe dann Anfang 2000 das Interesse verloren und nun seit 2-3 Jahren wieder angefangen. Seit diesem Jahr sehr aktiv.. Aber was es alles für Themen gibt, die so wichtig erscheinen und so einen Diskussionsdrang auslösen , hätte ich mir nicht vorstellen können.

Ich schaue gerne hier ins Forum und man kann vieles lesen/lernen, aber es gibt auch vieles das ich lese wo mir das Hobby irgendwie Mies macht...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> seit ein paar Jahren mehr und mehr die Spinnrute schwingt, weil es eben schneller geht bzw. weniger Vorlaufzeit hat.


Das ist einer der Knackpunkte für diese Angelei.

Man hat die Rute einfach im Auto und kann spontan und jederzeit angeln. Wenn man, so wie ich, das Glück hat in der Nähe der Niederlande zu wohnen, dann hat man damit auch sehr viel Gewässerfläche zur Verfügung. Jedes Mal die Ansitzruten auf- und abbauen um viele Plätze mitzunehmen, ist da oft zu stressig. Aus dem Auto springen und loslegen, dass ist eben sehr effektiv, macht Spaß und kann auch die Sportlichkeit fördern.
Ansitzangeln will ich auch auf keinen Fall missen, dieser ist aber meist geplant, während das Spinnfischen oft spontan vor 5 Minuten entschieden worden ist.



capri2 schrieb:


> Ist das mittlerweile wirklich so, dass es "Jünger" gibt die einen Sponsorangler "verehren"??


Nicht nur die Jüngeren. Auch genügend Leute in den 30ern erlebe ich da täglich.

Die Angelszene ist so ein Zwischending zwischen gefühlt 13 Jährigen Boyband oder Fussball Fans und einem typischen Läster-Dorf. 

Jeder kennt jemanden, jeder will mit X und Y Angeln, weil die durch YouTube und Zeitschriften berühmt sind und dann wird sich auch noch damit gerühmt. Und jeder der Fängt - man sieht es hier gut - wird irgendwie negativ gesprochen mit unterschiedlichen (teils zurecht, oft aber nicht) Gründen. Da wird einem der Dreck unter den Fingernägeln nicht gegönnt.

Aber was soll ich sagen: Ich kenne keine Szene, in der es anders läuft. Ob Musik/Metal, Skateboard, Videospiele oder das Angeln...


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> und viele unterliegen dem Glauben, dass nicht verbrachte Angelzeit, vorhandener Fischbestand, Gewässerkenntnis neben einer soliden anglerischen Grundbildung die erfolgbringenden Faktoren sind, sondern neueste Spezialköder xy gebunden am gehypten nichthechtsicheren Spezialflouro, geworfen am Spezialstock. Und wundern sich dann, dass das eben doch nicht nach einer so einfachen Formel klappt, bzw. schlimmer noch, verstehen den eigenen "Misserfolg" als Ausweis des "Könnens" der Vorbilder. Wohlgemerkt: abgeleitet von Bildern, deren Entstehungsgeschichte nur selten so offenbar wird, wie im vorliegenden Fall. Mobilität spielt aus meiner Sicht auch eine Rolle - so wie die Guidos und Artikelschreiberlinge sich immer an den vielversprechenden Spots sammeln, zieht das eine Schleppe von Jüngern hinter sich her, die dann wie Heuschrecken an den Topgewässern einfallen, um ihren Vorbildern nachzueifern und kleines Stück des Hochglanzgefühls abzubekommen


auch hier mal wieder ein kleiner verweis auf die hundeszene - denn dort ist es haargenau so.
ein hundeflüsterer gegen den anderen und mittendrin der kunde, denn um nichts anderes geht es als um die kohle.
auswirkungen nach außen - null.
innerhalb - die jünger folgen dem star nahezu blind.

ist ja auch bequem, braucht man nicht selber zu denken.

ich hab´ da immer die entwicklung der zeitschrift blinker vor augen. seit fast 35 jahren hat mein vater den abonniert. waren da früher noch viele selbermach-tipps enthalten, ist das heute nur noch ein teurer werbeflyer.


----------



## Purist (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und wundern sich dann, dass das eben doch nicht nach einer so einfachen Formel klappt, bzw. schlimmer noch, verstehen den eigenen "Misserfolg" als Ausweis des "Könnens" der Vorbilder. Wohlgemerkt: abgeleitet von Bildern, deren Entstehungsgeschichte nur selten so offenbar wird, wie im vorliegenden Fall.



Ich würde "Profis, Experten, Team- bzw. Berufsangler", als das sehen, was sie in Deutschland sind: Schauspieler, die eine Show, meist Produktpräsentation, abziehen.
Die möglichen Tricksereien dabei sind endlos, vom Drill toter Fische, über Auswahl der Stellen/der fischreichen Gewässer, über elektronische Hilfsmittelchen bis hin zum klassischen "Köder ins Maul hängen", gibt's schließlich noch die moderne Schnitttechnik. 

Warum das von so großer Beliebtheit gekrönt wird, lässt sich wohl nur durch zwei Dinge erklären: Vielen Anglern fehlt heute Zeit, aber auch sehr viel an Basiswissen um die "Scheinwelt" der Pros richtig einschätzen zu können.


----------



## shoti (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

...vielleicht hat sich das ja auch alles so gewandelt, weil wohl die meisten älteren unter uns, anders mit dem Angeln groß geworden sind....Früher ging es  zumindest in meiner Bekanntschaft ) nicht darum schnell und viel zu fangen..es war der Spass mit nem Kumpel, flüssigem Vorrat und viel netten Geschichten auf den Lippen, sich die Nacht um die Ohren zu schlagen....Nichts gefangen ? So what..egal...aber es war Spass pur. Vielleicht war das ein anderer Impuls als das, durch die Leistungsgesellschaft, gehypte Spinnen heutzutage...

Evtl auch ein Punkt, der gerade die jüngeren U40 betrifft...

Meine auch, das es in meiner Jugend nicht solch einen Gerätewahn wie heute gab. Kann aber auch gefühlte Nostalgie sein.

Damals gab es auch noch Zeltfeten und man war auf dem Bolzplatz...ohne Pokemon´s zu jagen...


----------



## angler1996 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

https://philatelie.deutschepost.de/...eutschen-Post-Philatelie/Briefmarkenvorschau/

 :m


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



shoti schrieb:


> Meine auch, das es in meiner Jugend nicht solch einen Gerätewahn wie heute gab. Kann aber auch gefühlte Nostalgie sein.


es hat sich natürlich ´ne menge geändert.
gerätewahn gab´s aber früher auch schon, da hat man halt lange drauf gespart um sich was feines aus england zu gönnen.
heute ein klick und feddich. 
war mit platten&klamotten beispielsweise nichts anderes, als kind der provinz musstest du dafür ´ne tagesreise in die großstadt einplanen, der heimische höker hatte nur volksmusik.

bin überzeugt, hätten wir damals die möglichkeiten gehabt, hätten wir sie auch genutzt, aber in meinem dunstkreis hatte leider nur einer ´nen fotoapparat, heute hat jeder an seinem phone eine.

es hat schon viel an bedeutung verloren, mit zehn ruten warst du damals schon der king, zumindest in meinem umfeld und mit futterkorb angeln fast schon ein alien.
heute ist eben fast alles transparent, wobei, da stimme ich purist absolut zu, das basiswissen meist fehlt.


----------



## Angler9999 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Anfangszitat:
Schadet es dem Angeln und der öffentlichen Diskussion oder sollte man über solche Einzelfälle (?!) hinwegsehen,

Ich habe gestern so ziemlich alles gelesen und über Nacht alles sacken lassen.
Für die Öffentlichkeit ist der Streit unter Gleichgesinnten nur ein "Spektakel" 
Peta freuts... kann aber nicht einschreiten, da keine stichfeste Handhabe vorhanden ist.
Die Konkurrenten untereinander streiten sich und geben sich überproportional Emotional die Ehre.
Die nicht genannten Konkurrenten schüren Geschickt und gehen in Deckung oder feixen sich einen.
Die Vermarkter halten sich logischer Weise raus. Es ist nicht Ihr Streit. Das wird sicher intern geregelt.
Die Fangemeinde positioniert sich je nach Post erhebt sich und ist im nächsten Schritt wieder enttäuscht. Einige bleiben konstant Ihrem Idol treu. Es spalten sich die Lager. 
In ein paar Wochen weiß jeder nur noch das mal da was war. Eigentlich will das dann keiner mehr wissen. Die Jagd nach dem bestem Köder oder dem erfolgreichem Angeln geht weiter. 
Schaden...nö... nicht wirklich. Vielleicht wird es so manchem klar, das die Profis und möchtegern Profis auch nur im Wasser fischen.


----------



## shoti (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> war mit platten&klamotten beispielsweise nichts anderes, als kind der provinz musstest du dafür ´ne tagesreise in die großstadt einplanen, der heimische höker hatte nur volksmusik.



Oh ja...kann ich unterschreiben.....immer nach Bremen rein um Platten von Sisters oder Fields, Mission etc . zu kaufen 

Und ich weiß noch meiner erste Comroran El-Bas auf die ich so scharf war...und die totaler MÜLL war


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Ich hab mir jetzt mal (dank Urlaub) den ganzen Kram im AB und auf FB durchgelesen...

Jetzt sagt doch mal ehrlich: wundert euch das nicht? Habt ihr das nicht gewußt was in der "Teamangler-Szene" abgeht?
Ihr habt euch nie gewundert wie so mancher Teamangler es schafft so viele große Fische in so kurzer Zeit zu präsentieren?

Ich bin schon oft am Wasser und habe gute Gewässer vor der Tür - aber ich und meine Mitangler bekommen das nicht ansatzweise hin.

Ich könnte stundenlang über in einem Schongebiet gefangene, auf Video gebannte und quer über den Rhein geschleppte Waller erzählen, über Teamangler und Firmenbesitzer die bei uns dicke Fische fangen und das (mit Bildern wo man Örtlichkeiten erkennt) in den Medien ausschlachten (die Nachforschungen haben ergeben das sie KEINEN Erlaubnisschein hatten!!), wo mit 150PS Booten durch Laichschongebiete gehämmert wurde (wo nur Ruderboote für die Anlieger erlaubt sind), usw usw...

In den Kreisen einiger Redakteure, Teamangler und Profis ist es (vermutlich) Gang und Gäbe sich die Regeln etwas besser hinzubiegen oder für sich auszulegen.

Was hier aber in der "Szene" abgeht muss ja auch passieren damit das Volk "Brot und Spiele" hat...
Ein 60er Zander ist nix wert, nur große Fische zählen damit das Angelgerät an den Mann (oder Frau) gebracht wird.

Sicherlich sind wir alle keine Waisenknaben, sicherlich haben wir alle einmal einen Fehler gemacht - nur nicht in diesem Ausmaß.
Was meint ihr woher die strengen Regeln kommen die nach und nach an vielen Gewässern vorherrschen?
Wohl bestimmt nicht weil ein normaler Angler mal 5m zu weit in einer Angelverbotszone stand.

Ein Boykott bringt nur etwas wenn es großflächig geschieht - Die Profiblinkernden Gesellen von der Siegmündung boykotiere ich, aber 10 andere kaufen das Zeug - effekt gleich Null, so lobenswert ein Boykott auch wäre.

Was hat sich die Anglerwelt über den Tote-Fische-Drillmeister aufgeregt - er bekam von seiner Firma einen Maulkorb und auf der nächsten Messe standen die Angler wieder lechzend vor seinem Stand.

Das sie sich aber in aller Öffentlichkeit dermaßen beharken und sich solche Entgleisungen leisten zeugt vermutlich davon wie angespannt "die Szene" ist...

Ist eben alles "Brot und Spiele" - das Volk lechzst danach und der Kaiser bietet es ihnen...

Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## fischbär (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Ich denke man sollte es sich nicht so einfach machen. Das Stanford Prison Experiment zeigt, dass krasse Zustände inhärent aus der Abwesenheit von Kontrolle und Regeln resultieren. Angelkiddies die Schuld dafür zuzuschieben, dass Veit Wilde vor der Fischtreppe angelt ist lächerlich. Hier wäre vielmehr zu fragen, was denn die Leute sagen, die eigentlich für die Durchsetzung der Regeln verantwortlich sind, sprich das lokale Ordnungsamt, der betreuende Verein und der LAV!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ein Boykott bringt nur etwas wenn es großflächig geschieht - Die Profiblinkernden Gesellen von der Siegmündung boykotiere ich, aber 10 andere kaufen das Zeug - effekt gleich Null, so lobenswert ein Boykott auch wäre.


Ein Boykott ist ein Irrtum, der nahezu nie funktionieren wird. Warum auch? Ich kaufe ja meinen Köder bei MB, weil ich ihn gut (Form und Farben) finde UND er Preiswert ist. Da ist es mir relativ egal, was die Angler hinter dem Produkt zu hause treiben.
Natürlich suggerieren die ein falsches Bild, wie jede Zeitschrift/Profi Angler/Guide, aber am Ende fängt der Köder und tut in meiner Knippe nicht so weh.

Ein schlechtes Gewissen habe ich dabei nicht. Denn, wie die meisten von uns, haben auch wir schon verbotene oder grauzonen Dinge getan um an den Fisch zu kommen.




asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Was hat sich die Anglerwelt über den Tote-Fische-Drillmeister aufgeregt - er bekam von seiner Firma einen Maulkorb und auf der nächsten Messe standen die Angler wieder lechzend vor seinem Stand.


Ich habe oft davon gelesen aber das Video nie gesehen, ist ja leider aus dem Netz verband.

Da ist auch immer die Frage: "Was ist in Ordnung und was nicht?"
Einen Köder nach dem Drill ins Maul legen (nicht stechen) finde ich für die Präsentation in Ordnung. Einen anderen Köder rein legen daneben, kann mir aber Latte sein. Einen toten Fisch drillen... peinlich. Auf einem Wehr fischen... mir egal, vor allem bei C&R und der Tatsache, dass bei Fischtreppen der Zander eh irrelevant für die Thematik ist. Der lebende Köderfisch ist meiner Meinung nach okay, damit bin ich aufgewachsen, auch wenn ich es heute nicht mehr mache....


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



fischbär schrieb:


> Angelkiddies die Schuld dafür zuzuschieben, dass Veit Wilde vor der Fischtreppe angelt ist lächerlich. Hier wäre vielmehr zu fragen, was denn die Leute sagen, die eigentlich für die Durchsetzung der Regeln verantwortlich sind, sprich das lokale Ordnungsamt, der betreuende Verein und der LAV!



Nur mal aus Interesse, was ist sowas eigentlich rein rechtlich - ne Ordnungswidrigkeit? Ne Straftat?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



fischbär schrieb:


> Hier wäre vielmehr zu fragen, was denn die Leute sagen, die eigentlich für die Durchsetzung der Regeln verantwortlich sind, sprich das lokale Ordnungsamt, der betreuende Verein und der LAV!



Es passierte ja vor einiger Zeit etwas: professionelle Guidings wurden an einem von einigen Teamanglern und Guide`s beangelten Gewässern durch den Verband verboten.

Und der wurde dafür von einigen Leuten in der Luft zerrissen.

Und Ordungsämter... Wenig Ahnung, noch weniger Personal und zuviele Aufgaben.


----------



## RayZero (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Wenn die örtlichen Behörden, Vereine oder wer auch immer die Verantwortung über dieses Wehr + Fischtreppe haben konsequent kontrollieren bzw. entsprechende Verbotsschilder + Markierungen anbringen würden, wäre es eventuell nicht soweit gekommen. Natürlich kostet das Geld und Zeit und ich bin eigentlich eher etwas negativ gegen diese ganze Angelbürokratie in DE gestimmt, aber wenn es zum Wohle des Fisches und des Bestands dient, wären solche klaren Verbotsmaßnahmen auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. Und dann würden die angeklagten Personen auch nicht so leicht aus dieser Sache rauskommen, wie es wahrscheinlich jetzt der Fall sein wird.

Das einige "Profis" zu solchen oder besser gesagt jeglichen Mitteln greifen, sollte ja eigentlich jedem spätestens seit der Toten-Zander-Drill-Story von D.Isaiasch klar sein und nicht mehr für allzu große Verwunderung sorgen. 

Was ich persönlich viel erschreckender finde ist, wie in der Szene untereinander gesprochen wird. Den Hänel muss man nicht mögen aber dass man ihn aufgrund seiner Körpergröße erniedrigt oder ihn versucht als Schniepeljäger in ein schlechteres Licht zu rücken ist etwas lame. Wieso profiliert man sich über große Fische? Ich kenne es so, dass man sich selbst über kapitale Fänge von Mitanglern freut und kleine Fische genauso Fisch sind. Ein bisschen viel Kindergarten sich über gefangene Meterfische zu einem besseren Angler machen zu wollen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



RayZero schrieb:


> *Wenn die örtlichen Behörden, Vereine oder wer auch immer die Verantwortung über dieses Wehr + Fischtreppe haben konsequent kontrollieren bzw. entsprechende Verbotsschilder + Markierungen anbringen würden, wäre es eventuell nicht soweit gekommen.* Natürlich kostet das Geld und Zeit und ich bin eigentlich eher etwas negativ gegen diese ganze Angelbürokratie in DE gestimmt, aber wenn es zum Wohle des Fisches und des Bestands dient, wären solche klaren Verbotsmaßnahmen auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. Und dann würden die angeklagten Personen auch nicht so leicht aus dieser Sache rauskommen, wie es wahrscheinlich jetzt der Fall sein wird.
> 
> Das einige "Profis" zu solchen oder besser gesagt jeglichen Mitteln greifen, sollte ja eigentlich jedem spätestens seit der Toten-Zander-Drill-Story von D.Isaiasch klar sein und nicht mehr für allzu große Verwunderung sorgen.
> 
> Was ich persönlich viel erschreckender finde ist, wie in der Szene untereinander gesprochen wird. Den Hänel muss man nicht mögen aber dass man ihn aufgrund seiner Körpergröße erniedrigt oder ihn versucht als Schniepeljäger in ein schlechteres Licht zu rücken ist etwas lame. Wieso profiliert man sich über große Fische? Ich kenne es so, dass man sich selbst über kapitale Fänge von Mitanglern freut und kleine Fische genauso Fisch sind. Ein bisschen viel Kindergarten sich über gefangene Meterfische zu einem besseren Angler machen zu wollen.



Sollte denke ich mit der Regelung 50m Abstand zu Wehren Hafenanlagen usw. wie es allgemein in den Erlaubnisscheinen steht erschlagen sein und keine Diskussion mehr möglich sein...


----------



## RayZero (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Sollte denke ich mit der Regelung 50m Abstand zu Wehren Hafenanlagen usw. wie es allgemein in den Erlaubnisscheinen steht erschlagen sein und keine Diskussion mehr möglich sein...



Das scheint allerdings zu wenig zu sein, denn es hält nicht jeden davon ab dort zu Angeln. Es muss jetzt nicht aus jedem Wehr Ford Knox gemacht werden - aber regelmäßige Kontrollen sind sicherlich abschreckender wie ein Absatz in irgendwelchen Regularien.


----------



## Fr33 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Schilder und Kontrollen helfen auch wenig, wenn jmd das Schild ignoriert und die Kontrollen nicht jeden Tag etc. stattfinden---- just my 2 cents


----------



## fischbär (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Das man andre Angler in der Profiliga erniedrigt ist nicht verwunderlich. Da treiben sich halt besonders viele Narzissten herum. Und da jeder Narzisst von einer Ohnmachtserfahrung verfolgt wird, erniedrigt er gern andere um die Angst vor eigener Schwäche zu verdrängen. Angelprofi wird man ja nicht einfach so. Das braucht Antrieb.
Wenn jemand schreibt, dass der Kollege ein Kleinfischexperte sei, zeigt das vor allem, dass der Schreiber panische Angst vor eben diesem Zustand hat: kleine Fische fangen. Und dann müssen halt die Meterviecher her, koste es, was es wolle. Schade eigentlich. So weit sollte man als Erwachsener eigentlich gereift sein, dass man so ein Niveau verlassen hat.


----------



## Purist (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ein Boykott bringt nur etwas wenn es großflächig geschieht - Die  Profiblinkernden Gesellen von der Siegmündung boykotiere ich, aber 10  andere kaufen das Zeug - effekt gleich Null, so lobenswert ein Boykott  auch wäre.



Ich glaube nicht, dass man so argumentieren sollte. Die Mehrheit schwimmt immer in der Masse mit, hinterfragt nicht viel, lässt sich vom Marketing verführen. Das heisst aber nicht, dass man beim individuelles Handeln nach dem Motto "bringt ja doch nichts" bequem seinen Verstand ausschalten sollte.
Je mehr so handeln (das evtl. öffentlich auch erklären), mögen es anfangs auch nur wenige sein, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich in Zukunft doch etwas bewegt. Das Ganze vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich kaum daran glaube, dass dieser Zirkus langfristig auf solidem Fundament gebaut ist. Immer mehr Teamangler/Profis/Experten ändern nichts an den Fischbeständen in Deutschland.  

Ich meide durchaus schon länger bestimmte "Marken", weil mir deren "Profishows" nicht gefallen, und ich soetwas nicht auch noch honorieren will. Das gleiche gilt für eine Masse an Publikationen, die von Fachmagazinen zu Werbeheftchen verkommen sind.
Im Internetzeitalter ist das relativ einfach geworden, da nicht mitzumachen, Alternativen gibt's schließlich genug.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



RayZero schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich viel erschreckender finde ist, wie in der Szene untereinander gesprochen wird. Den Hänel muss man nicht mögen aber dass man ihn aufgrund seiner Körpergröße erniedrigt oder ihn versucht als Schniepeljäger in ein schlechteres Licht zu rücken ist etwas lame. Wieso profiliert man sich über große Fische?


Die Wortwahl da ist definitiv daneben. Wenn man aber die Hintergründe sieht, dann verstehe ich die Wut auf den Hänel in dem Moment.

Genau wie jeder andere Angler hat auch der Hänel sich derartige Faupax (und das im im Beisein der Leute, die an den Pranger gestellt wurden) geleistet. Es sind Kollegen, die sich gut kennen und im selben Boot sitzen. Da haut man seinen Kollegen nicht in die Pfanne um selber besser da zu stehen.

(Rechtfertigt nicht die Wortwahl, aber erklärt die Reaktion)


----------



## Ruti Island (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Ich hab noch ein Beispiel für dieses peinliche gehype von Ködern. Hab mal ne Zeit den YouTuber BigL richtig gefeiert. In einem Video drillt er nen dicken Hecht mit einer BigBait Kombo und präsentiert danach einen 10cm MonkeyLures als Erfolgsköder. Ich hab mehrmals kommentiert, wurde immer gelöscht. Und eigentlich rühmt er sich ja damit, dass er Angelvideos aus Bock macht ohne kommerziellen Werbemist.

Ich frag mich auch warum hier immer von Neid gesprochen wird. Ich will nicht mein Hobby zum Beruf machen, weil wenn es der Beruf ist hat man immer einen Leistungsdruck und man sieht ja was bei raus kommt...

Uli Beyer ist für mich so ziemlich der Einzige "Profiangler" den ich noch ernst nehmen kann.


----------



## fischforsch (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nur mal aus Interesse, was ist sowas eigentlich rein rechtlich - ne Ordnungswidrigkeit? Ne Straftat?


 Verstoß gegen §§ 46 + 47 des Fischereigesetzes Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## Fr33 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein Beispiel für dieses peinliche gehype von Ködern. Hab mal ne Zeit den YouTuber BigL richtig gefeiert. In einem Video drillt er nen dicken Hecht mit einer BigBait Kombo und präsentiert danach einen 10cm MonkeyLures als Erfolgsköder. Ich hab mehrmals kommentiert, wurde immer gelöscht. Und eigentlich rühmt er sich ja damit, dass er Angelvideos aus Bock macht ohne kommerziellen Werbemist.
> 
> Ich frag mich auch warum hier immer von Neid gesprochen wird. Ich will nicht mein Hobby zum Beruf machen, weil wenn es der Beruf ist hat man immer einen Leistungsdruck und man sieht ja was bei raus kommt...
> 
> Uli Beyer ist für mich so ziemlich der Einzige "Profiangler" den ich noch ernst nehmen kann.




Jooo der Luis.... stand bei mir auch anfangs mit den tollen Videos hoch in der Gunst. Inzwischen kannste den nicht mehr anschauen - höhre nur noch Monkey Lures hier und da. Und gefühlt ist jedes 2 Wort "F**ck" oder "Shit" ....

Das ist die nxt Generation an Angelprofis die heran wächst und unter Flagge genommen wird... kein Mist! #c


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Genau wie jeder andere Angler hat auch der Hänel sich derartige Faupax (und das im im Beisein der Leute, die an den Pranger gestellt wurden) geleistet. Es sind Kollegen, die sich gut kennen und im selben Boot sitzen. Da haut man seinen Kollegen nicht in die Pfanne um selber besser da zu stehen.


das kann man auch gut rauslesen.
verstehen kann ich das auch, die denken einfach nicht nach. 

logo, das machen die ein paar jährchen wenn´s gut läuft und dann geht´s zurück zur tristen basis.
wenn man sich die ganzen bildchen der leute mal so anschaut, da blicken doch die wenigsten nach vorne, leben im hier&jetzt, dicke karren, coole klamotten, schicke bude, dicke hose und morgen?
solide geschäftsleute sind die wenigsten und vernünftige berater scheint keiner zu haben.
sei ihnen gegönnt die relität wird die meisten dennoch bald schneller einholen als ihnen lieb sein dürfte.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein Beispiel für dieses peinliche gehype von Ködern. Hab mal ne Zeit den YouTuber BigL richtig gefeiert. In einem Video drillt er nen dicken Hecht mit einer BigBait Kombo und präsentiert danach einen 10cm MonkeyLures als Erfolgsköder. Ich hab mehrmals kommentiert, wurde immer gelöscht. Und eigentlich rühmt er sich ja damit, dass er Angelvideos aus Bock macht ohne kommerziellen Werbemist.


Er ist da auch ein ganz spezieller, weshalb selbst die anderen Pro-Angler da einen Hals drauf haben. 
Zu Anfang wirklich ein cooler Typ, die Videos haben Spaß gemacht und so weiter. Aber am Ende hat er auch nur Guides gebucht und damit dann passende Videos gemacht. Bis hier hin auch ganz okay, denn auch der Uli Beyer ist ja mehrmals mit ihm los.

Was mich nur wurmt, ist die penetrante Vermarktung in diesem Falle. Es gibt Stellen im Winter - wie besagtes Video - wo man gut große Hechte fangen kann. Jetzt hat er auf Messen JEDEM gesagt, er soll dort angeln UND den Köder danach in den Mund legen, präsentieren und ihm schicken. Und da hört der Spaß für mich auf, denn besagte Stelle ist eh schon überlaufen wie sau. Jetzt noch jeden von der Messer dort hin schicken, das macht man nicht bei so kleinen Spots.

Im besagten Gewässer habe ich, als ich in diesem Jahr das erste mal dort war (kannte den Spot vorher, nicht durch ihn), ausnahmslos jeden Kukö Angler mit seinem Köder gesehen. Und diverse Leute wurden von ihm dahin geschickt. Auch andere haben mir erzählt, dass sie von ihm angesprochen worden sind um dort zu fangen. Und jedes Mal mit der Bitte, dort den Köder zu präsentieren.


----------



## randio (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

@Bieberpelz
Fandest du das Marketing von Monkey Lures nicht vor kurzer Zeit noch richtig gut? Woher der Sinneswandel? Weil die nun an "deinem" Spot fischen? Ansonsten legst du doch eine leben und leben lassen Einstellung an den Tag.


----------



## Ruti Island (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Jooo der Luis.... stand bei mir auch anfangs mit den tollen Videos hoch in der Gunst. Inzwischen kannste den nicht mehr anschauen - höhre nur noch Monkey Lures hier und da. Und gefühlt ist jedes 2 Wort "F**ck" oder "Shit" ....




Die Videos sind halt von der Produktion ziemlich geil und professionell.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Apropos Kollegen in die Pfanne hauen: das ruhrpottasi  (was für ein Typ mensch muss man sein um sich damit zu brüsten?) Melle dann noch schriebt dass er mit matze etc. an so Spots geangelt hat (quasi als Rechtfertigung) war auch nicht unbedingt helle. Aber gut nach diversen Videos mit ihm kann ich nicht sagen dass ich überrascht wäre.

Und wenn man schon so ein Egoistenschwein ist und an der Fischtreppe wildert dann sollte man das doch wenigstens cleverer vertuschen


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

- bitte den Ton mäßigen, ging doch vorher auch -


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



randio schrieb:


> @Bieberpelz
> Fandest du das Marketing von Monkey Lures nicht vor kurzer Zeit noch richtig gut? Woher der Sinneswandel? Weil die nun an "deinem" Spot fischen? Ansonsten legst du doch eine leben und leben lassen Einstellung an den Tag.


Kein Sinneswandel.
Ich war von Anfang an Kritisch ihm gegenüber, auch wenn das Marketing "rein vom Marketing her" über YouTube und c.o. gut gemacht ist. Aber diese Art hat mir von vorne herein nicht gefallen.

Leben und leben lassen, so lange man andere damit nicht weh tut. Richtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Wie schnell man doch immer wieder recht bekommt - schade...
Haltet euch wenigstens an einen vernünftigen Ton!!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Eingangsfrage um Öffentlichkeitswirkung nach aussen zu tun (=Eingangsfrage)?
> 
> Doch nur billiges Guide/Guiding-Bashing?
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

So, ich habe auf der FB-Seite mal meinem Unmut über dieses unsägliches Verhalten Luft gemacht.
Nein, nicht um die (angebliche) Schongebietsfischerei, es geht mir ihm ihre Vorbildfunktion und ihr rumgezicke.
Das ist weit weg vom Thema "Vorbild" und ziegt auf, wie man Unstimmigkeiten nicht lösen sollte und welche Charaktäre in den Personen stecken.
_
Ich  hab mir jetzt mal die ganzen geistigen Ergüsse durchgelesen... Sagt mal  - und das geht an alle hier beteiligten "Teamangler":  wie alt seid ihr  eigentlich das ihr so übereinander herziehen müsst? Verdammt, ihr seid  zwar nicht meine Vorbilder und ich halte  von dem ganzen Gehabe das ihr veranstaltet weniger wie nix - aber ihr  seid Vorbilder für Kinder und Jugendliche!!!! Was ihr hier veranstaltet  zieht noch nicht einmal ein 4-jähriger im Kindergarten durch. Trefft  euch, heut euch von mir aus die Köppe ein oder redet miteinander - aber  hört auf euch in der Öffentlichkeit wie eine ungefixxte Diva zu  benehmen!!!_


----------



## kati48268 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> YouTuber BigL ... eigentlich rühmt er sich ja damit, dass er Angelvideos aus Bock macht ohne kommerziellen Werbemist.


Ui, über den hetzt 'die Szene' als die z.Zt. grösste Werbehu** am meisten ab. 



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> _
> Ich  hab mir jetzt mal die ganzen geistigen Ergüsse durchgelesen... Sagt mal  - und das geht an alle hier beteiligten "Teamangler":  wie alt seid ihr  eigentlich das ihr so übereinander herziehen müsst? Verdammt, ihr seid  zwar nicht meine Vorbilder und ich halte  von dem ganzen Gehabe das ihr veranstaltet weniger wie nix - aber ihr  seid Vorbilder für Kinder und Jugendliche!!!! Was ihr hier veranstaltet  zieht noch nicht einmal ein 4-jähriger im Kindergarten durch. Trefft  euch, heut euch von mir aus die Köppe ein oder redet miteinander - aber  hört auf euch in der Öffentlichkeit wie eine ungefixxte Diva zu  benehmen!!!_


Des hat mir gefallen. 
Ansonsten hält man sich aus diesem äusserst schmierigen Sumpf besser raus.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Schadet es dem Angeln und der öffentlichen Diskussion oder sollte man über solche Einzelfälle (?!) hinwegsehen, da die positive Außenwirkung überwiegt?
> 
> Was meint Ihr?|kopfkrat



Schaden wohl kaum

Was da abgeht,haben nicht mal alle Angler auf dem Schirm und kann wohl unter Kindergarten Interna gebucht werden.

Positive Aussenwirkung sehe ich aber auch nicht unbedingt.

Anders hier:

DIESE Herren müssen erstmal überholt werden [emoji6] 


http://youtu.be/p15W6xPRMro

http://youtu.be/Fv2ZDsAe7cU


----------



## DerMayor (4. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Kollegen in die Pfanne hauen: das ruhrpottasi (was für ein Typ mensch muss man sein um sich damit zu brüsten?) Melle dann noch schriebt dass er mit matze etc. an so Spots geangelt hat (quasi als Rechtfertigung) war auch nicht unbedingt helle. Aber gut nach diversen Videos mit ihm kann ich nicht sagen dass ich überrascht wäre.
> 
> Und wenn man schon so ein Egoistenschwein ist und an der Fischtreppe wildert dann sollte man das doch wenigstens cleverer vertuschen


 
 Ja... :q Die beiden fand ich schon auf einer der letzten Blinker Scheiben ziemlich künstlich "Asi"... Die Sprechen von Ruhrpott, Szene und und und... Ich komme ausm Pott, bin Angler (aber in nicht in einer Angler Szene, wenn es sowas gibt) und muss sagen, dass die so in keiner Szene (Fussball, Rocker, Grrafitti, Skater oder weiß Gott noch was für eine Szene) auftreten können... Mit Ihren Halstüchern im Sommer...


----------



## Deep Down (4. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Diesen Herren eine Vorbildfunktion zu zusprechen, dürfte ihre tatsächlichen Fähigkeiten und Möglichkeiten wohl bei weitem deutlich überzeichnen.

Die Art und Weise des "Meiungsausstausch" und vor allem aber die Argumentation zur Rechtfertigung des Handels lässt eher unüberwindliche Hürden auf dem Weg dorthin erkennen.


----------



## AFE (4. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Diesen Herren eine Vorbildfunktion zu zusprechen, dürfte ihre tatsächlichen Fähigkeiten und Möglichkeiten wohl bei weitem deutlich überzeichnen.
> 
> Die Art und Weise des "Meiungsausstausch" und vor allem aber die Argumentation zur Rechtfertigung des Handels lässt eher unüberwindliche Hürden auf dem Weg dorthin erkennen.



Da hast du das Wort Dummbratzen aber schön umschrieben.


----------



## TeichgrafOB (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Hier mal mein Senf..
Zunächst ist mir schon vor Jahren aufgefallen als Veit noch "nur" Moderator im Blinker Forum war, das seine Fangbilder auffällig Werbewirksam gemacht waren.
Immer das Rollenfabrikat an der Spule ins Bild gedreht, anschließend noch n Bild "Fisch neben Rute".. 
Als ich Ihn dann auf der Suche nach ner neuen Rolle darauf angesprochen habe ob er wüsste das seine damals stark beworbene Rolle nichts taugt zum Zander angeln und nach nem halben Jahr kaputt ist gab es nicht überraschend keine Reaktion. 
Da ich auch mitten aus dem Ruhrgebiet komme und zwar durchgehend seit mehreren Generationen, möchte ich mich ausdrücklich von den beiden Helden Melchior und Chowns distanzieren. Solche Leute sind eine Beleidigung für jeden hier.
Jonny meinte ja in seiner Erklärung betreffend des blauen Geländers, in Duisburg gäbe es sowas auch und vll wären die Bilder ja auch dort entstanden..
Interessanterweise gibt es im Duisburger Hafen exakt ein einziges blaues Geländer. Ich angel im Hafen seit ich 12 bin.
Ich kenne jeden einzelnen Quadratmeter im Hafen.
Dort im Hafen ist unterhalb des Geländers 50m Angelvorbot und der gesamte obere Bereich sowie von gegenüber das dort hin werfen.
Dort ist ein Warmwasser Einlauf. Dort kontrolliert die Wasserschutzpolizei täglich . Dort ist Angelvorbot da im Wasser Temperaturfühler hängen die wenn man mit dem Köder dran hängen bleibt im Kraftwerk einen Alarm auslösen was jedes Mal die Werkfeuerwehr ausrücken lässt .
Da stehen überall Schilder und im Schein ist es lang und breit markiert.
Melchior dreht dort sein Welsvideo mit Matze Koch im Frühjahr diesen Jahres und erklärt sogar noch vor der Kamera das man am besten mitten rein wirft in den Einlauf..

Als Herr Koch den Melchior im Rahmen seiner einer von uns Reihe für die Raubfischliga besucht hat weil dieser drei ü50 Barsche gefangen hat, waren sie zusammen im Hafen angeln. Laut Herrn Koch nachts mit schlechter Ausleuchtung vor der Kamera um die Plätze nicht zu verbrennen. Im Hintergrund eine rote Spundwand. Es gibt nur eine rote Spundwand im Hafen. Dort ist sowohl Betreten als auch Angeln verboten.

Ich freue mich auf den Tag an dem diese Menschen merken, das wir Angler durch den Kauf der von Ihnen beworbenen Produkte denen diese Späße finanzieren.

Ich kaufe nie wieder was von MB Fishing, ich werde den Blinker nicht mehr lesen und ich bedaure das ich inzwischen deutlich schlechter von Herrn Koch denken muss der sich trotz besseren Wissens nicht von solchen Leuten distanziert.


----------



## zanderzone (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Johnny und Melchior sind wirklich ganz peinliche Gesellen, der Auftritt war mehr als daneben! Johnny war eigentlich immer top drauf, aber ich denke, dass MB dem auch nciht gut getan hat.. Was ich von Wilde halte, erspare ich euch lieber! Ich habe schon vor einem Jahr jeglichen MB Köder aus meiner Box verbannt, da es sich eh um 0815 Chinagummis handelt.. Ich habe ganz guten Kontakt zu einigen "Pros" und die reden in den höächsten Tönen von den Dreien!! Leider, wie ihr schon geschrieben habt, wird das allerdings keine Auswirkung haben.. Die Kiddis werden die Jungs weiter vergöttern und somit auch weiterhin die Köder kaufen..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Ich muss sagen, ich bin ja doch einigermaßen erstaunt, sollte es stimmen, dass diese Regelübertretungen eigentlich keine Ausnahmen und scheinbar auch nicht auf Ortsfremdheit und fehlende Kenntnis zurückzuführen sind. Letzteres kann immer mal passieren bei dem Dickicht aus Vorschriften und Regelungen, die in unterschiedlichsten Gesetzen, Verordnungen, Dokumenten der Pächter ... zu finden sind. 

Für mich erstaunlich ist auch, dass da doch so einige bekannte Namen der Szene vertreten sind. Bei VW wundert mich ja - da gab es ja in der Vergangenheit schon viele Diskussionen auch hier im AB - ehrlich gesagt wenig, aber was die anderen betrifft... Die Not / der Druck muss tatsächlich groß sein, wenn man bereit ist, da seinen Angelschein bzw. die kümmerliche Existenz als Aushängeschild der Geräterhersteller und -vertreiber aufs Spiel zu setzen.

Mag sein, dass die Einschätzung stimmt, dass das der weiteren Öffentlichkeit eher am A.... vorbeigeht und sich nur Stürme im Wasserglas der Fachforen bilden. Die Gefahr, dass zur Schau gestelltes (und detektivisch nachgewiesenes bzw. bezeugtes) Fehlverhalten einzelner am Ende die Rechtschaffenden trifft, scheint mir doch vorhanden, gerade wenn die Fälle so selten nicht ist. Da braucht man nur warten, auf die nächste gesperrte Mündung, den nächsten gesperrten Hafenabschnitt... 

Traurig.

P.S.: bitte weiter einen angemessenen Ton nutzen...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Ich kaufe nie wieder was von MB Fishing, ich werde den Blinker nicht mehr lesen und ich bedaure das ich inzwischen deutlich schlechter von Herrn Koch denken muss der sich trotz besseren Wissens nicht von solchen Leuten distanziert.


Matze Koch kochte auch nur mit heißem Wasser, wie wir alle auch. (Keine Kritik meinerseits)

Erst die Tage habe ich in einem Video gesehen, wo er von den Vorzügen einer bestimmte Rute gesprochen hat, weil man in den Niederlanden nicht "von Brücken" angeln darf.
Einen Schnitt später angelt er von genau der Brücke aus. 

Und nun? #c
Einen Shitstorm gegen ihn habe ich nie gesehen. Da wird auch gerne mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Je nachdem, welcher Pro beliebter ist?

Da können wir uns irgendwo alle nicht von frei sprechen. Und ich denke auch kaum ein Angler, der in den Medien vertreten ist, hält sich da 100% an die Regeln.



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz guten Kontakt zu einigen "Pros"  und die reden in den höächsten Tönen von den Dreien!!


Ich habe leider noch keinen Pro oder normalen Angler getroffen, der nicht schlecht über andere Angler redet.


----------



## AFE (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Irgendwann wird angeln verboten, dank solcher Leute. Dann können wir uns unsere JDM Ruten und die tausenden Köder in der Vitrine anschauen.

Wir beschweren uns immer über Reglementierung und dabei unterstützen wir (mit dem schauen von YT Videos, dem Kauf der beworbenen Produkte, etc.) die Leute, deren Verhalten dafür sorgen wird, dass weiter Reglementiert wird. Schon irgendwie bekloppt.

PS: Eigentlich müssten wir solch offensichtliche Vergehen anzeigen, um uns unsere Angelei dauerhaft zu bewahren.


----------



## zanderzone (5. August 2016)

Da hast du wohl leider recht, Bieberpelz! Die Szene ist wohl echt verseucht worden! Allerding tragen diese Leute erheblich dazu bei! Leider!!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



AFE schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird angeln verboten, dank solcher Leute.
> [...]
> Wir beschweren uns immer über Reglementierung und dabei unterstützen wir (mit dem schauen von YT Videos, dem Kauf der beworbenen Produkte, etc.) die Leute, deren Verhalten dafür sorgen wird, dass weiter Reglementiert wird. Schon irgendwie bekloppt.


Aber oft sind es die unsinnigen Reglementierungen, die uns erst dazu bringen, gegen diese verstoßen zu müssen.
Oft ergibt es keinen Sinn, warum ich an bestimmten Stellen nicht angeln darf, obwohl ausgerechnet dort der Fisch steht. Genauso die C&R Thematik (möchte ich jetzt nicht diskutieren), die uns ein "sinnvolles" Angeln verbietet.

Ich möchte jetzt niemanden vorwerfen, gegen diese Regelungen (kommt immer darauf an, welche Regel. Es gibt auch sinnige) zu verstoßen. 

Ich kann da lediglich das fehlende Taktgefühl kritisieren, was leider oft echt fehlt.



zanderzone schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl leider recht, Bieberpelz! Die Szene ist wohl echt versäucht worden! Allerding tragen diese Leute erheblich dazu bei! Leider!!!


Verseucht von der gegenseitigen hetze und dem gegenseitig in die Pfanne hauen, ja. Wir sollten endlich zusammen halten und nicht den Finger auf uns halten.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



AFE schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird angeln verboten, dank solcher Leute. Dann können wir uns unsere JDM Ruten und die tausenden Köder in der Vitrine anschauen.
> 
> Wir beschweren uns immer über Reglementierung und dabei unterstützen wir (mit dem schauen von YT Videos, dem Kauf der beworbenen Produkte, etc.) die Leute, deren Verhalten dafür sorgen wird, dass weiter Reglementiert wird. Schon irgendwie bekloppt.



Das ist der Punkt. Eigentlich sollte es Compliance-Regeln der Vermarkter, Hersteller und Zeitschriften geben, die kurzer Hand den Rausschmiss ermöglichen. Doch da besteht wohl kein Interesse (Nachtigall, ick hör Dir trappsen...). 

In deren Abwesenheit finde ich es um so wichtiger, dass die Anglerschaft reflektiert, was ihr da eigentlich vorgegaukelt wird und wie sich Fischporno am Ende als Bumerang erweisen kann...


----------



## AFE (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Also an den Stellen, um die es hier geht, machen Verbote für mein laienhaftes Empfinden durchaus Sinn (Fischtreppe, Temperaturmesser im Wasser, etc.)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



AFE schrieb:


> Also an den Stellen, um die es hier geht, machen Verbote für mein laienhaftes Empfinden durchaus Sinn (Fischtreppe, Temperaturmesser im Wasser, etc.)


Das lässt sich natürlich alles Diskutieren, keine Frage.
Gerade beim Temperaturmesser sollte man es sein lassen. 
Aber wer weiß, dass solche da sind, wenn es auf den Schildern steht während andere derartige Stellen es nicht haben?

Und wer auf Zander in Fischtreppen angelt... die Fischtreppe ist nicht für den Zander da und andere Fänge werden da kaum gemacht, meines Wissen nach. Verbessert ich gerne.

(Ich für meinen Teil halte Abstand von Fischtreppen und Wehren, an denen Schilder befestigt sind und seperat darauf hinweisen. Aber es gibt andere Grauzonen, wo es anders aussieht (und ich mir gerade die offiziellen Infos einhole))


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Aber oft sind es die unsinnigen Reglementierungen, die uns erst dazu bringen, gegen diese verstoßen zu müssen.
> Oft ergibt es keinen Sinn, warum ich an bestimmten Stellen nicht angeln darf, obwohl ausgerechnet dort der Fisch steht. Genauso die C&R Thematik (möchte ich jetzt nicht diskutieren), die uns ein "sinnvolles" Angeln verbietet.
> 
> Ich möchte jetzt niemanden vorwerfen, gegen diese Regelungen (kommt immer darauf an, welche Regel. Es gibt auch sinnige) zu verstoßen.
> ...



Also ich finde so etwas nicht schlimm wenn dort vergehen aufgedeckt werden, wenn man sich gegenseitig auf die Finger schaut, führt vielleicht dazu das der ein oder andere es demnächst sein lässt!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Leute, bleibt doch bitte mal entspannt und etwas realistisch. 

Die Mehrzahl der Guides, Teamangler etc. muss sich ihren Lebensunterhalt (zumindest teilweise) über die Vermarktung von Angelutensilien, Publikationen, Coaching etc. erarbeiten.

Das klappt mal besser, mal schlechter. Keine Zeitung kauft einen Beitrag ohne in die Kamera gehaltene, dicke Fische und der neue Boilie verkauft sich nicht ohne damit gefangenen Fisch.

Angeln an unerlaubten Plätzen, das Drillen toter Fische und so weiter ist vergleichbar mit Doping im Leistungssport. Es wird so etwas immer geben, wenn Leute unter Druck stehen, ihre Leistung zu Geld zu machen. 

Und dass die sich untereinander nicht grün sind, liegt doch auf der Hand. Die Geldtöpfe sind limitiert und jeder möchte sein Häuschen abzahlen. Hier geht's um Kommerz, nicht um Freizeitangeln. Ihr seid doch selbst schuld, wenn ihr diesen Leuten hinterher rennt. 

Wenn jemand kommt und erzählt, dass diese Leute doch Vorbilder sein sollten, lach ich mich schlapp. Max. 20% der Leute in Sport, Wirtschaft etc. folgen primär ethischen Überlegungen, der Rest will Kohle machen. Und das ist völlig ok. 

Von daher: Die Jungs schießen sich vielleicht selbst ins Knie, weil sie mit ihrem Verhalten das Misstrauen von Vereinen und Verbänden gegen "Angel-Profis" befeuern, aber hört doch bitte auf, sie zu Ikonen des Angelns mit Vorbildwirkung zu pushen. Alles Blödsinn!


----------



## gründler (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



AFE schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird angeln verboten, dank solcher Leute.


 

Nein es sind nicht diese Leute die Schuld daran sein werden,Angeln und Jagd soll schon lange aus De.verschwinden.Nur man kann es nicht so 1 zu 1 umsetzen wie manche sich das gedacht haben,also macht man es Stk.für Stk.

Pläne Angeln und Jagd zu verbieten bezw.fast gegen Null zu stellen,liegen schon seit ende der 80er in gewissen Regalen.

Das will nur keiner Wahr haben.......

#h


----------



## AFE (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Ich bin absoluter Gegner von unsinnigen Regeln (ich gehe z.B. ab und zu über rote Ampeln, wenn weit und breit kein Auto zu sehen ist ;-)), aber wir scheinen Regeln zu brauchen, denn der Großteil der Bevölkerung (z.B. kleine Kinder) kann nicht einschätzen, was sein Handeln für Auswirkungen hat.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Aber oft sind es die unsinnigen Reglementierungen, die uns erst dazu bringen, gegen diese verstoßen zu müssen. Oft ergibt es keinen Sinn, warum ich an bestimmten Stellen nicht angeln darf, obwohl ausgerechnet dort der Fisch steht. Genauso die C&R Thematik (möchte ich jetzt nicht diskutieren), die uns ein "sinnvolles" Angeln verbietet.



Es ist eine Frage, die Reglementierungswut zu hinterfragen und im Sinne der Anglerschaft dagegen anzukämpfen. Sicherlich ist das sinnvoll und sicherlich ist "unsere" Stimme viel zu schwach. 

Es ist eine andere Frage, ob aus der "subjektiv" empfundenen Unsinnigkeit das individuelle Recht abzuleiten ist, kurzer Hand Regeln zu ignorieren. Ich glaub nicht, dass das hilfreich ist, insbesondere wenn es in der (Fach-)Öffentlichkeit stattfindet, aber dass muss letztlich jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.  



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wir sollten endlich zusammen halten und nicht den Finger auf uns halten.



Wenn das Dein ganzer Punkt ist, das Treiben der Anglerschaft und ihrer "Aushängeschilder" nicht zu hinterfragen, halte ich das wenig zweckdienlich. Wo ist die Grenze: auch keine kritische Würdigung von Anglern, die gezielt geschonte Fische fangen, keine von Anglern die Schlachtefeste weit jenseits des Fanglimits durchführen, keine von Anglern, die ihre Angelplätze vermüllt hinterlassen?

Nene, das ist zu einfach...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Leute, bleibt doch bitte mal entspannt und etwas realistisch.
> 
> Die Mehrzahl der Guides, Teamangler etc. muss sich ihren Lebensunterhalt (zumindest teilweise) über die Vermarktung von Angelutensilien, Publikationen, Coaching etc. erarbeiten.
> 
> ...



Da müssen wir hier nix pushen...
 Ich empfehle dir mal Angelmessen aufzusuchen, dann weißt du was gemeint ist....
 Nämlich die kleinen naiven Zahnspangenbubies, mit schräger Cappi und Hosen in den Kniekehlen die noch null Ahnung haben vom wirklichen Leben, aber mit ihrer von Mutti bezahlten 700 Euro Baitcastkombo und jedem Schnick und Schnack an Köder genauso so fangen wollen wie Veit und Co...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Da müssen wir hier nix pushen...
> Ich empfehle dir mal Angelmessen aufzusuchen, dann weißt du was gemeint ist....
> Nämlich die kleinen naiven Zahnspangenbubies, mit schräger Cappi und Hosen in den Kniekehlen die noch null Ahnung haben vom wirklichen Leben, aber mit ihrer von Mutti bezahlten 700 Euro Baitcastkombo und jedem Schnick und Schnack an Köder genauso so fangen wollen wie Veit und Co...



So funktioniert Marketing. Der FC Bayern macht so seine Kohle, die Inline-Skate-Hersteller, Nintendo mit seinen Pokemons etc. Die leben alle von "naiven Zahnspangenbubies", die manchmal allerdings dem Zahnspangenalter längst entwachsen sind (Beispiel Apple). Warum also nicht auch die Profi-Angler?


----------



## Purist (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Aber oft sind es die unsinnigen Reglementierungen, die uns erst dazu bringen, gegen diese verstoßen zu müssen.



Die unsinnigen Regelungen sind also Schuld? |rolleyes
Ich glaube ernsthaft, dass sich noch immer die Mehrheit der Angler an diese Reglementierungen und Gesetze hält und sie nicht, wie unsere Berufsanglerspezies, bewusst umgeht oder gar bricht.

Wenn man all das hier liest, ist der Drill eines toten Zanders ein winzig kleines Kavaliersdelikt. Geradezu lächerlich. #c


----------



## Fr33 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Bei sogenannten "Profi"Anglern handelt es sich wie in der freien Wirtschaft um einen Haufen Mitbewerber, die je nach Produktgruppe einen überschaubaren Markt bedienen - und dabei will jeder der Herren das größte Stück vom Markt abhaben.... Wenn mir im Video 5mal einer binnen 3-5 minuten erklärt, welchen Köder er da fischt, und warum und wo man den bekommt etc. - dann weiss ich schon bescheid, dass da nix mit objektiver Berichterstattung von statten geht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> *So funktioniert Marketing. Der FC Bayern macht so seine Kohle, die Inline-Skate-Hersteller, Nintendo mit seinen Pokemons etc. Die leben alle von "naiven Zahnspangenbubies"*, die manchmal allerdings dem Zahnspangenalter längst entwachsen sind (Beispiel Apple). Warum also nicht auch die Profi-Angler?



Mit einem kleinen aber feinen Unterschied, hier wird für das Marketing über Gesetze hinweg gehandelt nur um das Marketing aufrecht zu erhalten, womit gleichzeitig alle anderen Angler in dem Bereich, durch weitere Einschränkungen, geschädigt werden.
 Wenn der FC Bayern Werbung macht mit seinen Stars bitte schön, aber wenn die Möchtegern Pros meinen an Schongebieten angeln zu müssen, nur damit ein doch kleiner Fisch in die Kamera gepresst wird, damit er aussieht wie ein 90+ Zander ist das eben nicht ok! Denn das zieht Konsequenzen nach sich, für viele andere Angler.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> die Fischtreppe ist nicht für den Zander da und andere Fänge werden da kaum gemacht, meines Wissen nach. Verbessert ich gerne.



Ich wäre mir das in verschiedener Hinsicht nicht so sicher. Klar dient es augenscheinlich zunächst vor allem dem Wanderfisch, nichtsdestotrotz hilft es auch den vermeintlich standorttreuen Arten. Ich kann da ein Lied von singen, denn ich komme aus einer Region, in der alle paar Kilometer ein Wehr - früher komplett ohne Aufstiegshilfen - steht. Da konntest Du nahezu für jeden Abschnitt eine eigene kleine Bestandstabelle aufmachen. Bestimmte Fischarten kamen in einigen oberen Bereichen gar nicht (mehr) vor, wenn sie nicht vorher verklappt wurden.

Aber das ist auch nicht der Punkt. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Zander / andere Arten da wegen der Aufstiegshilfe versammeln. Sondern, weil das Wehr trotzdem ein Hinderniss darstellt, mehr Sauerstoff da ist und mehr Futter. Es ist einfach leicht, dort zu angeln, wo sich Fische stapeln. Da hat auch nichts mit Können, noch nichtmal mit Gewässerkenntnis zu tun. Wenn Du sagst, so ein Verbot sei unsinnig oder nicht nachvollziehbar - wie nachvollziehbar und sinnvoll sind denn dann geschützte Winterlager?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Mit einem kleinen aber feinen Unterschied, hier wird für das Marketing über Gesetze hinweg gehandelt nur um das Marketing aufrecht zu erhalten, womit gleichzeitig alle anderen Angler in dem Bereich, durch weitere Einschränkungen, geschädigt werden.
> Wenn der FC Bayern Werbung macht mit seinen Stars bitte schön, aber wenn die Möchtegern Pros meinen an Schongebieten angeln zu müssen, nur damit ein doch kleiner Fisch in die Kamera gepresst wird, damit er aussieht wie ein 90+ Zander ist das eben nicht ok! Denn das zieht Konsequenzen nach sich, für viele andere Angler.



Wir können alle mit den Füßen auf den Boden stampfen und laut rufen "Das ist nicht ok.", trotzdem wird sich daran nichts ändern, weil diese Leute unter Lieferdruck stehen. Deshalb meine Analogie zum Doping. Womit übrigens auch wieder die Verbindung zum Fußball hergestellt wäre. #h


----------



## Deep Down (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Aber oft sind es die unsinnigen Reglementierungen, die uns erst dazu bringen, gegen diese verstoßen zu müssen.



Genau aber das ist die nicht tolerierbare Einstellung, die erst zu solchen Auswüchsen und weiteren Übertretungen führt.
Der sich nämlich daran Haltende wird hinsichtlich seines ordentlichen Verhaltens enttäuscht und gegebenenfalls motiviert zukünftig auch hiergegen zu verstoßen.
Regeln, Ge-und Verbote und deren Einhaltung stehen im Interesse der Sozialgemeinschaft daher eben gerade nicht im Ermessen des Einzelnen.
Anstatt dagegen zu verstoßen, gibt es andere Wege diese zu beseitigen oder abzuändern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Purist schrieb:


> Die unsinnigen Regelungen sind also Schuld? |rolleyes


Mach es dir bitte nicht so leicht und leg mir die Dinge bitte nicht falsch um Mund aus.

Es gibt zu viele Regelungen, die der Großteil der Angler in Deutschland als unsinnig empfindet. Da geht es um keine Schuldfrage, sondern das wir hin und wieder diese Grenzen und Grauzonen überschreiten (müssen).

Ob es der lebende Köfi ist (eine Regel, die teilweise nachvollziehbar ist), ein Nachtangel-Verbot (nicht nachvollziehbar) oder andere Regelungen.

Und ich glaube die meisten Stimmen hier überein, dass ein Nachtangelverbot oder das Verbot, nach eigenem ermessen zurücksetzen zu dürfen, sehr sinnfrei sind. Wollen wir jetzt jeden an den Pranger stellen, der diese Dinge missachtet?




Purist schrieb:


> Wenn man all das hier liest, ist der Drill eines toten Zanders ein winzig kleines Kavaliersdelikt. Geradezu lächerlich. #c


Es gibt hier in der Diskussion einerseits die Kritik an Anglern, die aufgrund vom Verkauf unsinige Dinge tun. 

Und dann die Kritik an Anglern, die Regeln missbrauchen oder Grauzonen ausnutzen, um einfach besser zu fangen.

Ich denke bei diesen paar Schuhen sollte man auch unterscheiden, wobei ich vom letzteren Spreche. 

Er letztes wurde angekündigt, dass das Abspannend an Uferbefestigungen (kein Schiffsverkehr) auf Waller verboten wird. Gleichzeitig ist man dazu genötigt, jeden Waller zu entnehmen da er als Plage angesehen wird. 
Zwei Regelungen, die in meinen Augen nicht sinnvoll sind und sich auch noch gegenseitig einfach nur beißen.

Jemand, der diese Regeln missachtet, müsste dann ja ebenso am Pranger stehen?

Und da muss ich ernst in die Runde fragen. Gibt es hier jemanden, der noch keine dieser mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Regeln gebrochen hat?



Deep Down schrieb:


> Genau aber das ist die nicht tolerierbare  Einstellung, die erst zu solchen Auswüchsen und weiteren Übertretungen  führt.


Siehe Themen wie ...
- Nachtangelverbot
- Verbot nach eigenem Ermessen zurückzusetzen
- Lebender Köfi
und so weiter...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Ich kaufe nie wieder was von MB Fishing, ich werde den Blinker nicht mehr lesen und ich bedaure das ich inzwischen deutlich schlechter von Herrn Koch denken muss der sich trotz besseren Wissens nicht von solchen Leuten distanziert.



Ein Boykott beruhigt zwar das eigene Gewissen aber ein umdenken der Sponsoren/Mitläufer in den Medien erreichst du damit auch nicht.

Die überwältigende Mehrheit der Angler,beschäftigt sich eben NICHT mit den Hintergründen und dunklen Seiten des Geschäfts.

Und selbst wenn der eine oder andere "Pro" über NoGo's stolpert,hat das langfristig keine negativen Konsequenzen.

Sturm im Wasserglas,ein wenig Shitstorm in Netzwerken und das war es..

Bisher sind alle noch recht weich gefallen..der nächste Sponsor/Partner wartet bereits.Siehe D.A.
Fox ade..Westin,ich komme.

Seien wir ehrlich,wir "normalen" werden da überhaupt nix ändern.

Und manchmal ist es echt besser,
den Kindergarten im Sandkasten intern ihre Schüppchenspiele austragen zu lassen, als das entrüstet an die grosse Glocke der Aussenwirksamkeit zu hängen.

Das könnte nämlich böse nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir können alle mit den Füßen auf den Boden stampfen und laut rufen "Das ist nicht ok.", trotzdem wird sich daran nichts ändern, weil diese Leute unter Lieferdruck stehen. Deshalb meine Analogie zum Doping. Womit übrigens auch wieder die Verbindung zum Fußball hergestellt wäre. #h



Tja und was sehen wir jetzt gerade beim "Staatsdoping"-Ausschluss....

 Also vielleicht durch weitere Aufdeckung das selbe in der Angelszene- Pros-Doping in Form von illegalen Machenschaften verbieten und die Herren einfach mal den schein entziehen, dann können sie sich mal auf dem Amt melden und mal drüber nachdenken was sie dort eigentlich veranstalten.
 Eins weiß ich sollten solche "Guides" mir an meinen Revieren begegnen wäre eine Anzeige sicher.
 Zum Glück gibt es an der Müritz ein Guidingunternehmen was noch weiß worauf es ankommt und wo es nicht um den Riesenfang geht, sondern um das gesamte Paket, wo mit Glück ein schöner Fisch gefangen wird.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Mach es dir bitte nicht so leicht und leg mir die Dinge bitte nicht falsch um Mund aus.
> 
> Es gibt zu viele Regelungen, die der Großteil der Angler in Deutschland als unsinnig empfindet. Da geht es um keine Schuldfrage, sondern das wir hin und wieder diese Grenzen und Grauzonen überschreiten (müssen).
> 
> ...



Wo bitte ist das verboten?!
 Nirgends! Wenn ich für mich entscheide, dass ich einen Fisch nicht verwerten kann, darf ich ihn zurück setzen-fertig, da ist es völlig Wumpe was manche Vereine in ihre Regeln schreiben, Bundesgesetzt steht da drüber!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist das verboten?!
> Nirgends! Wenn ich für mich entscheide, dass ich einen Fisch nicht verwerten kann, darf ich ihn zurück setzen-fertig, da ist es völlig Wumpe was manche Vereine in ihre Regeln schreiben, Bundesgesetzt steht da drüber!


Das Gesetzt erlaubt es mir, korrekt. Der Verein verbietet es mir.
Wie ist es denn jetzt bei dem Angeln an Wehren? Das Gesetzt verbietet es mir nicht, der Verein/Pächter aber.
Ist in dem Sinne das selbe Thema. (Korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege)

Und dann gibt es noch das Thema mit der Zwangsentnahme der Waller... aber ich möchte da auch nicht zu weit in die einzelnen Themen gehen.

Der Grundtenor ist der, dass es mehr als genug Regelungen gibt, die in den Augen der meisten Angler Unsinn sind, die die meisten am liebsten ignorieren würden und es auch tun. Oder nicht?


Und der Pranger ist da das letzte, was wir machen sollten. Es hilft uns nicht, es schadet uns nur. Ganz davon ab, dass ich so etwas ab einem gewissen Grad unmenschlich und verwerflich finde. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Fr33 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Ich persönlich schaue mir ja auch gerne mal die ganzen Youtube Clips an.... 
Problem ist, dass die vermeidlichen guten Clips und Konzepte innerhalb kürzester Zeit "gekaptert" werden und die Protagnoisten (das sind jetzt keine Angel-Profis) aber durch Sponsoring usw. genau in die selbe Kerbe schlagen.

Beispiele:

"ich geh angeln" --> My Fishing Box
"BigL" ---> Monkey Lures
"Hecht und Barsch" ---> Lieblingsköder
uvm....

Ich weiss hat jetzt mit unseren Profis zu tun ... aber ich sage euch - die holen sich je nach Bekanntheitsgrad die Unternehmen auch ins Boot.

Dann noch die weiibliche Komponennte..... mit Babs fing das an... jetzt haben wir Ina Be (die mir teils hilflos vorkommt am Wasser) und ganz neu Angel Anni (hier geht das konzept Sex sales schööön auf...)

Edit: Bevor es bei letzterer Dame zu Missverständnissen kommt - wir reden von DER anni

http://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/mit-anni-angelt-es-sich-schoener/


----------



## Hoffi (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Danke für diesen Post, ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert :q:q

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die sich alle so gegenseitig hassen #c


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

_OT:_


50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist das verboten?!
> Nirgends! Wenn ich für mich entscheide, dass ich einen Fisch nicht verwerten kann, darf ich ihn zurück setzen-fertig, da ist es völlig Wumpe was manche Vereine in ihre Regeln schreiben, Bundesgesetzt steht da drüber!


Ich empfehle dringend etwas Studium im Politikbereich
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164
denn du liegst völlig falsch.
_OT wieder aus, zurück zum Thema_


----------



## magi (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Es steht ja jedem normalsterblichen Angler frei, ob der hier in Deutschland angeln möchte. Wem es hier nicht passt, Kritik für zuuu eigenmächtige, na sagen wir mal "Regel- und Gesetzesauslegung" zu ernten, soll sich doch einfach mal z.B. in den Niederlanden "daneben" benehmen --> nötiges "Kleingeld" nicht vergessen , Kontrollen sind häufig und wenig humorvoll, wenn da dein lebender Köfi am Haken baumelt etc... Gut, dafür darfst du offiziell quasi 100% C&R paktizieren. Ansonsten gibt es überall Einschränkungen - und deren Einhaltung wird bei unseren Nachbarn nicht selten auch noch (oft) kontrolliert.

Wir leben doch hier eigendlich garnicht so schlecht. Es gibt Regeln und Gesetze, über die sich viele - sicher auch teilweise zurecht - aufregen. Aber wie oft werden wir z.B. in NRW am Wasser kontrolliert? Richtig, selten. Ergo: Es interessiert erstmal kaum jemand. Dann kommen manche  Leute auf die Idee, das ganze "auszutesten". Nettes Youtubevideo, in dem in jedem 2. Satz C&R erwähnt wird, irgendwelche Spots auftauchen, wo man nicht fischen darf,.... und damit fängt der ganze Mist dann an. Neid, Nacheiferei, Erklärung von der eigenen Auslegung und Praktizierung von "Techniken" als neue Religion und andere Dinge bis...das Interesse da ist und neue Einschränkungen folgen. Super!!! Und das soll ich dann gut finden? Weil sich wieder irgend einer sein Ego aufpolieren muss!? Warum nicht einfach mal nur angeln und die Fr***** halten, ohne Kamera oder zumindest ohne Selbstinszenierung?


----------



## kaffeefreund (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist das verboten?!
> Nirgends! Wenn ich für mich entscheide, dass ich einen Fisch nicht verwerten kann, darf ich ihn zurück setzen-fertig, da ist es völlig Wumpe was manche Vereine in ihre Regeln schreiben, Bundesgesetzt steht da drüber!



Bundesrecht bricht zwar Landesrecht etc., aber nur WENN es ein Bundesgesetz gibt! Wenn etwas nicht durch Bundesgesetz geregelt ist, heißt das doch nicht, dass automatisch alles erlaubt ist und ich mich weder an Landesgesetze (LFischVO) noch an Verträge (Vereinssatzung) halten müsste. |bigeyes


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Bitte sowas woanders diskutieren...#6


----------



## TeichgrafOB (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Kurze Frage:
Hat einer mal das Video für mich vom Dietmar?
Das ist überall gelöscht und ich würde es echt gerne mal sehen.
Didi war jahrelang wirklich ein Idol für mich..


----------



## Purist (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Didi war jahrelang wirklich ein Idol für mich..



Das kann er doch ruhig auch bleiben. Die Zanderaktion war, im Vergleich zu den jüngsten "Vorfällen", eine Lappalie. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, postete er das auf seinem Kanal- das hätten ohne die Aufregung im Netz ohnehin nicht viele gesehen. |rolleyes


----------



## Krabat_11 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Leute, bleibt doch bitte mal entspannt und etwas realistisch.
> 
> Die Mehrzahl der Guides, Teamangler etc. muss sich ihren Lebensunterhalt (zumindest teilweise) über die Vermarktung von Angelutensilien, Publikationen, Coaching etc. erarbeiten.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön heraus gearbeitet. Ändern kann das nur das Kundenverhalten, also im weiteren Sinne wir. Wer so agiert darf mit dem Angeln kein Geld mehr verdienen. Wie richtig gesagt, nicht weil die Gerätehersteller/Zeitschriften keine Beiträge mehr kaufen sondern weil diese Protagonisten keine Guidingkunden mehr bekommen sollten und die Gerätehersteller/Zeitschriften, die solche "Profis" finanzieren auf ihrem Zeug hocken bleiben.
Also Augen auf beim Gerätekauf - etc.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



magi schrieb:


> Dann kommen manche  Leute auf die Idee, das ganze "auszutesten". Nettes Youtubevideo, in dem in jedem 2. Satz C&R erwähnt wird, irgendwelche Spots auftauchen, wo man nicht fischen darf,.... und damit fängt der ganze Mist dann an. Neid, Nacheiferei, Erklärung von der eigenen Auslegung und Praktizierung von "Techniken" als neue Religion und andere Dinge bis...das Interesse da ist und neue Einschränkungen folgen. Super!!! Und das soll ich dann gut finden? Weil sich wieder irgend einer sein Ego aufpolieren muss!? Warum nicht einfach mal nur angeln und die Fr***** halten, ohne Kamera oder zumindest ohne Selbstinszenierung?



Warum?

Ganz einfach

Es gibt schlichtweg einen Markt, sprich genügend(!) Abnehmer dafür.

Du kannst davon ausgehen,das die "Großen" best.Hypes aber auch den Umsatz beeinflussen.

Der immense Trend zum Zielfischangeln, ist doch nicht durch immer wieder kehrende Storys über Opa Heinrichs Futterrezept für per Glasfaserstippe erlegte 200 g Rotaugen  entstanden.

Viele Leute wollen platt gesagt doch diese Anglerische Peep Show mit dicken...Fischen,Tackleorgien und Kick.

Vergleich doch nur mal bitte die gängigen Angelmagazine von 1990  mit denen von 2016.

Nimm Tacklekataloge,YT,DVD's

Höher,schneller,weiter und manchmal auch grenzwertig oder auch darüber hinaus.

Mit schnödem Alltag lockst du,bis auf beständige Puristen und Idealisten,heutzutage keinen mehr hervor.

Muss man weiss Gott nicht gut finden aber das ändert ja nix an der Tatsache,das wir da nahezu nix zu melden haben.

Hier diskutieren rund 2 Dutzend Leute kritisch über Auswüchse der "Szene"

Wenn ich mir dagegen aber die Clicks bei YT ansehe,haben wir die Diskussion nüchtern betrachtet bereits verloren..den Zug halten wir nicht auf.

@Krabat

Nicht wirklich oder?


Wenn ich das beherzige,kann ich das Angeln gleich aufgeben.

Mit dem ethisch/moralischen Finger auf dubiose "Stars" und deren Unterstützer zeigen,zum Boykott aufrufen und gleichzeitig Ruten Made in China(geile Arbeitsbedingungen) fischen ?

Glaubwürdigkeit sieht etwas anders aus.

Augen auf bedeutet für mich,das ich mich auch mit unangenehmen Realitäten abfinden muss.

Ich werde mit Naivität weder Profis,Industrie und Werbung beeinflussen,noch die Welt retten können.

Wo Licht ist,ist auch Schatten


----------



## Brummel (6. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

@Revilo62, :m

ganz meine Meinung #6#6, Dein Beitrag zu diesem Thema war bis jetzt der einzige der mich ein bisschen Hoffnung schnuppern lässt, nur sollten wir uns nicht allzuviel darauf verlassen daß es verstanden wird...#d.
Kann mich hier an Zeiten erinnern als Veit in diesem Board von jedem beglückwünscht wurde und gefragt war in Zanderfragen, ok..., da war er noch ein Bengel und nicht sooo "geschäftstüchtig". 

naja, ich bin wohl zu alt um das "Heutige Angeln" zu begreifen. 

Gruß Torsten #h




Revilo62 schrieb:


> *Ich schalt mal den Naivmodus ein:*
> Back to the roots, die Besinnung auf das Wesentliche beim Angeln und weg vom Fangen müssen, die Natur erleben, und sich auf alte Techniken besinnen.
> Sich Zeit nehmen um das Hobby auszuleben, lieber einmal weniger ans Wasser, dafür aber intensiver und ein wenig länger.
> Was hat der Wurm oder der Köderfisch nicht, was alle möglichen Plastikköder uns suggerieren?
> ...


----------



## Purist (6. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hier diskutieren rund 2 Dutzend Leute kritisch über Auswüchse der "Szene"
> 
> Wenn ich mir dagegen aber die Clicks bei YT ansehe,haben wir die Diskussion nüchtern betrachtet bereits verloren..den Zug halten wir nicht auf.



Da gebe ich dir Recht, aber der Zug wird sich früher oder später selber aufhalten, vielleicht kommt er dabei auch völlig von den Gleisen ab. |rolleyes

Die Gründe dafür sind wohl Restriktionen, völlig egal woher sie kommen mögen, oder sogar Trendwenden bei den Konsumenten.. 

Wo ist diese "Marketingform" eigentlich genauso ins extreme gerutscht wie in Deutschland? Außer den USA, wo die Bedingungen ganz andere sind und das alles wesentlich langsamer gewachsen ist, will mir kein Land einfallen. #c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Purist schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht, aber der Zug wird sich früher oder später selber aufhalten, vielleicht kommt er dabei auch völlig von den Gleisen ab. |rolleyes
> 
> Die Gründe dafür sind wohl Restriktionen, völlig egal woher sie kommen mögen



Ganz so egal finde ich das(den Ursprung f.Restriktionen) nicht.

Wer bestimmte dt.Entwicklungen
aufmerksam verfolgt,wird nämlich feststellen,das die meisten(und noch drohenden) Restriktionen eben NICHT aufgrund vom Fehlverhalten der YouTuber und 
Teamanglern herstammt.

Bzgl.Marketing..Jpn ist auch nicht ohne.

Wobei ich USA und Japan insofern relativieren würde,da das dortige Profigeschäft samt Marketing ganz klar anders tickt..ticken muss.

Das es für dt.Verhältnisse auch ganz passabel läuft,sehe ich im Neuverständnis fürs Angeln.

Eben ausgelöst durch Vermarktung von Technik, Tackle und einer Spur Philosophie/Botschaft(u.a.c&r)

Das fiel gerade im Angel-
puristischen D der 80er auf sehr fruchtbaren Boden.Angeln galt(im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Ländern)hier als Altbacken und öde,alte Männer in alten Klamotten baden Maden und Würmer.

Exotendasein..kam vom Nerdfaktor wohl gleich hinter Briefmarken sammeln.

Und seien wir ehrlich,ohne diese aufkommende,durchs Marketing gepushte Neuorientierung, hätten sich viele Neuangler nicht fürs Hobby entschieden

Für viele ist Angeln halt auch offen gezeigter Lifestyle..mit leichtem Gepäck per Rad oder Öpnv..früher hatte man so gleich d.Stempel "keine Kohle fürs Auto" weg,heute gehen die Leute damit offensiver um..10 Spots in 60 min.nach Feierabend.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (6. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Hier trennt sich zur Zeit die Spreu vom Weizen. Die angesprochenen Jungs möchten gerne was vom Kuchen abbekommen, ihren Bekanntheitsgrad steigern, eigene Produkte vertreiben und sich auf dem Markt etablieren - völlig in Ordnung.

Es wird in der Unterhaltungs- und Werbe-Branche getrickst, gebogen, gefaked und viel erzählt, das ist üblich und gehört zum Geschäft dazu und ist in gewissen Grenzen auch tolerabel. Wo die Grenzen liegen, da kann man natürlich unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Ursache für die angesprochenen Restriktionen sind solche Tricksereien nicht, das sehe ich auch so.

Was mich wirklich stört, ist das völlig unprofessionelle und inkompetente Verhalten. Wenn man soetwas macht, dann bitte richtig und dazu gehört das persönliche Auftreten in den sozialen Medien, auf Messen, im direkten Kundenkontakt und auch ggü. der Konkurrenz.

Die peinlichen Sandkasten-Schlägereien auf facebook, patziges Auftreten auf Messen, schlechtes Benehmen ggü. anderen Anglern am Wasser usw. zeigen einfach, dass erhebliche berufliche und charakterliche Defizite existieren.

Da müssen sie noch eine Menge aufholen und lernen, wenn sie dauerhaft bestehen wollen. Didi Isaiasch wurde für die Zander-Nummer zurecht kritisiert, wenn man allerdings anschaut, wie professionell er präsentiert, mit Kunden, Händlern, Konkurrenten umgeht, qualitativ hochwertige Filme produziert usw. ist er mir fünfmal lieber, als die Riege der Möchtegerns.

Isaiasch, Schlögl, Rozemeijer, Nudd, etc. sind Profis und verhalten sich auch so und halten sich daher auch auf dem Markt. Da habe ich bei dem primitiven Niveau a la Chowns, BigL, Wilde, Wiebeck, Hänel, Koch, etc. erhebliche Zweifel, wie lange die sich noch halten werden, auf Dauer kann das nicht gut gehen.


----------



## Purist (6. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wer bestimmte dt.Entwicklungen
> aufmerksam verfolgt,wird nämlich feststellen,das die meisten(und noch drohenden) Restriktionen *eben NICHT aufgrund vom Fehlverhalten der YouTuber und
> Teamanglern herstammt*.
> ...
> ...




Ich habe einmal markiert was von deiner guten Auflistung dann doch irgendwie alles "zusammengehört", wenn es um Restriktionen geht, die ihren Ursprung auch (nicht nur.., aber die enorme Wirkung von Videos/Filmen sollte man nicht unterschätzen) in jenen Vorbildern haben.

Viel mehr Angler, die anders angeln (egal ob's die 10 Spots sind, die jeden Tag von anderen beharkt werden, der ständige Standortwechsel mit dem Auto, die Großfischjagd per Echolot oder das aufkarren des kompletten Carphunterequipments..), die Gesetze und Verordnungen "neu auslegen" (nicht selten genauso, wie es ihre Idole vormachen), die durch ihren "anderen Style" zusammen mit juveniler pseudo-Coolness (vom Umgang mit Müll bis zur Totenkopfgesichtsmaske) auch bei Nichtanglern einen negativen Eindruck hinterlassen.  

Ich sage ausdrücklich nicht, dass das Mainstream ist. Es gibt genügend Angler, die sich an die grundsätzlichen Spielregeln halten, die den medialen Zirkus nüchtern betrachten und sehr wohl noch zwischen derlei Show und dem realen Angeln zu unterscheiden wissen. Das Alter derer, die das nicht tun, spielt in meinen Augen keine Rolle. Es gibt auch Jungangler die 40+ sind und ihren "Helden vom Fachmagazincover" trotzdem zu 100% nacheifern, frei nach dem Motto: "die haben die dicken Fische im Arm, das will ich auch, nur das ist männlich (oder was auch immer..)".


----------



## Gone Fishing (6. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Hat einer mal das Video für mich vom Dietmar?
> Das ist überall gelöscht und ich würde es echt gerne mal sehen.
> Didi war jahrelang wirklich ein Idol für mich..




Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Angler ein Idol sein kann, aber meinst du dieses Video, wo der scheinbar Tote mit Glubschaugen auf einen Flachläufer gefangen wird?
http://www.nowvideo.sx/video/a84d831d0c5e7

Angeln kann eine abwechslungsreiche Freizeitbeschäftigung sein, doch geht es hier um das Fangen von sehr dummen Lebewesen. 
Manche nehmen sich dafür auch noch einen Führer.
Wie tief muss man gesunken sein, um sowas zu tun?
Hat man in diesem Zustand überhaupt keine Achtung mehr vor sich selbst und keinen Stolz?


----------



## Krabat_11 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> 
> @Krabat
> ...



Du hast ja Recht, aber wenn wir es einfach klaglos hin nehmen, dann wird es gewiss nicht besser.

Wenn den einschlägugen Anglerzeitschriften bei Beiträgen, die unter grenzwertiger Auslegung der geltenden Bestimmungen zustande gekommen sind, jedes Mal 20% Umsatz weg brechen, dann werden die umdenken.
Allerdings kann ich da nicht zu bei tragen, das Zeug lese ich nicht.
Nachdem ich die Profiblinker-Geschichte vom Lachsangeln an der Siegmündung mitbekommen hatte, verdienen die kein Geld mehr mit mir.

Das hat für mich nicht nur damit zu tun, ob was damit erreicht werden kann, sondern auch ob ich persönlich damit kann oder nicht.

Ich liebe es Angeln zu gehen, klar ich fange auch gerne mal nen größeren Fisch, aber ich will mir von derartigen Auswüchsen mein Hobby nicht noch weiter beschneiden lassen, als es das aus unterschiedlichen (mit unter auch sehr vernünftigen) Gründen schon ist.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

18 Seiten mittlerweile...
Schon interresant, das ein Thema, das ja angeblich für keinen der Protagonisten hier wirklich wichtig ist, sich so lange hinziehen kann |rolleyes.
Schon möglich das ein paar der genannten "Profis" einen gewissen Anteil an anglerfeindlichen Restriktionen haben.

Der Hauptgrund liegt aber in der Uneinigkeit der (schätzungsweise) 4-5 Mio Otto Normalangler selbst. Wo Neid und Mißgunst herrschen, haben es die Angelfeinde nun mal leicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund liegt aber in der Uneinigkeit der (schätzungsweise) 4-5 Mio Otto Normalangler selbst. Wo Neid und Mißgunst herrschen, haben es die Angelfeinde nun mal leicht.


Gut erkannt.
Danke..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Schon möglich das ein paar der genannten "Profis" einen gewissen Anteil an anglerfeindlichen Restriktionen haben.
> 
> Der Hauptgrund liegt aber in der Uneinigkeit der (schätzungsweise) 4-5 Mio Otto Normalangler selbst. Wo Neid und Mißgunst herrschen, haben es die Angelfeinde nun mal leicht.



Danke [emoji106] 

Restriktionstechnische Baustellen(alte wie auch noch drohende) ganz ohne Beteiligung irgendwelcher Spätpubertierender Regelbrecher,gibts in D nämlich zuhauf.

Die gefährlichsten und abgezocktesten Reglementier-
auslöser siehst du eh nicht am Wasser.

Die findest du im Hinterzimmer von Politik und den meisten Angelverbänden..gern auch mal kuschelnd an einem Tisch.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Hier: offtopic |wavey:


----------



## Andal (9. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Andal meinte mal dass die Wilde(Zeit) beim Blinker schon länger rum ist.... angeblich nur noch Freelancer....und Guide..... Gerade wegen seiner Charaktereigenschaften. Andal lann da aber mehr zu schreiben, sofern er mag.



Ich will jetzt bestimmt nicht mehr alles wieder anwärmen, aber da ich direkt gefragt, respektive zitiert wurde, werde ich auch dazu absenfen. 

Über die Aktivitäten des VW geben die öffentlich einsehbaren Mitarbeiterverzeichnise des genannten Verlages beredte Auskunft. Über Dinge, die man mir im Vertrauen erzählt hat, werde ich daher ganz sicher nicht öffentlich plaudern!

Aber das grundlegende Problem dieser selbstgekürten Angler-Elite ist doch, dass der Topf aus dem sie schöpfen möchte eben kein unendliches Füllhorn ist und der Pegel dieses Topfes auch mehr am sinken, denn am steigen ist. Sich seinen Lebensunterhalt daraus zu bestreiten dürfte hierzulande immer unmöglicher werden und nur von den Leuten zu stemmen sein, die das sehr, sehr überlegt und mindestens zweigleisig betreiben. Das schaffen aber nur ein, zwei, vielleicht drei Mann wirklich. Alle anderen jagen, in meinen Augen auch mit teils sehr fragwürdigen Methoden eine Chimäre und wenn das Futter knapp wird, dann hacken sich auch Krähen gerne mal ein Auge aus, wie offensichtlich derzeit geschieht.

Ich habe das für meine Person bereits vor langer Zeit und bereits im Ansatz erkannt und habe mich dem entzogen. Es lebt sich deutlich entspannter, wenn man frei und von keinen Sachzwängen gedrängt das sagen kann, was man wirklich möchte, wie und wo man es möchte. Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, so wie er selbst mit seinem Spiegelbild auskommen muss.


----------



## Fr33 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Danke Andal, dass du dich dennoch zu dem Thema  (VW) geäußert hast. Denke mehr braucht es auch an der Stelle nicht


----------



## fischbär (9. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Was mich mal nach dem ganzen Shitstorm interessieren würde ist, ob die verantwortlichen Verbände in der Sache aktiv geworden sind, oder ob es sich am Ende wieder nur um einen Sturm im Wasserglas gehandelt hat. Die Vorwürfe gegen VW die schon seit Jahren herumgeistern, lassen einen sich schon fragen, wieso nichts unternommen wird...
In dem Fall hier wäre es doch ganz konkret möglich, ihm den Fischereischein für ein Jahr zu entziehen.


----------



## Promachos (9. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



fischbär schrieb:


> Was mich mal nach dem ganzen Shitstorm interessieren würde ist, ob die verantwortlichen Verbände in der Sache aktiv geworden sind, oder ob es sich am Ende wieder nur um einen Sturm im Wasserglas gehandelt hat. Die Vorwürfe gegen VW die schon seit Jahren herumgeistern, lassen einen sich schon fragen, wieso nichts unternommen wird...
> In dem Fall hier wäre es doch ganz konkret möglich, ihm den Fischereischein für ein Jahr zu entziehen.



Hallo!

Vorwürfe alleine reichen in einem Rechtsstaat nicht, es braucht belastbare Beweise und eine Person, die diese durch eine Anzeige justiziabel macht. Insofern gilt immer noch die Unschuldsvermutung.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## fischbär (9. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Nein, denn es geht hier um Verbandsrecht! Es gibt keinen Rechtsanspruch auf eine Angelerlaubnis.
Beweise dürfte es durch das Eingeständnis der Betroffenen genug geben in diesem Fall.


----------



## Andal (9. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



fischbär schrieb:


> Die Vorwürfe gegen VW die schon seit Jahren herumgeistern, lassen einen sich schon fragen, wieso nichts unternommen wird...



Weil es doch gar nicht notwendig ist. Der sägt so fleißig, wie auch verbissen an dem Ast auf dem er sitzt, dass er nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis er von alleine unten ankommt. Irgendwann ist er dann auch für seinen letzten Sponsor kein Aushängeschild mehr. Und dann...!


----------



## vermesser (9. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Meine Güte, ohne alles gelesen zu haben...ich bin beileibe kein Fan von Veit Wilde und den ganzen Promis. Aber wenn ich unterwegs bin, seh ich auf fast jedem Wehr dann und wann Angler stehen. Seit man alles renaturiert und befischtreppt steht man damit automatisch immer zu dicht an einer Fischtreppe. 

Das allein seh ich noch nicht einmal als Problem. 

Das wirkliche Problem und Wasser auf die Mühlen aller Gegner ist das penetrante, öffentliche und aggressive Zuschaustellen des Regelbruchs.

Bis heute würde sich in der Praxis am Wasser keine Sau um C&R scheren, wenn einige das nicht so öffentlich wie möglich propagieren würden.

Kein Schwein interessiert es, ob ich auf einem Wehr stehe, wurde sogar schon da kontrolliert...aber ich mach meine Fänge von da nicht öffentlich.

Warum kann man nicht einfach seine Freiheit am Wasser (ja, die gibt es noch weitgehend) genießen und die Schnauze halten???


----------



## fischbär (9. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Naja, alle Schadenfreude in Ehren, aber ich habe nichts gegen ihn und will ihn nicht scheitern sehen. Mir persönlich geht es eher darum, dass durch solches Handeln und fehlende Konsequenzen die Beachtung der Regeln generell den Bach runtergeht. Wenn ich mit dem Boot die Elbe lang fahre, sehe ich alle 300 m jemanden irgendwas illegales tun. Reusen, angeleinte Fische, drei Ruten, Ansitzangeln und Spinnfischen nebenher, Spinfischen in der Schonzeit, lebende Köfis etc. Wenn man dann sieht dass man selbst öffentlich an der Fischtreppe angeln kann ohne dass etwas passiert, tja, dann scheißt eben Heinz Müller mit dem Argument auch auf die Regeln.
Das Gleich Prinzip wie Korruption durch öffentliche Persönlichkeiten, die ebenfalls insgesamt die Korruption fördert. "Also wenn der das macht, na dann kann ich ja auch..."
Ich will gar nicht wissen, was für Heerscharen durch die Aktion hier an dem Wehr jetzt eingefallen sind. Jetzt kennt es ja echt jeder Idiot.


----------



## vermesser (9. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

An jedem Scheixx Wehr an der Havel stehen die Angler drauf oder dicht daneben. Das interessiert nicht mal den Fischer oder die Aufsicht. Wie gesagt, ich wurde AUF einem Wehr kontrolliert.

Kommt doch alle mal runter. Genießt eure Freiheit am Wasser. Was wollt ihr, einen Aufseher für jeden Angler??

Das Problem ist, dass Wilde und Co. mit dem Regelbruch Geld verdienen und es aggressiv öffentlich ausleben.

Ansonsten ist das schlicht PillePalle, die eigentlich NIEMANDEN interessiert. Aber schießt euch ruhig ins Knie mit immer mehr Regeln und Verboten.


----------



## Purist (9. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen, was für Heerscharen durch die Aktion hier an dem Wehr jetzt eingefallen sind. Jetzt kennt es ja echt jeder Idiot.



Weisst du, ich kenne einen "Experten", der kraxelt gerne in seinen Videos auf Pumpwerken herum. Von da oben existiert ein Angel und meist auch ein Betretverbot was mit dem Angeln selber nichts zu tun hat, wer da ungünstig zur falschen Zeit auf der falschen Seite reinfällt, ist eigentlich nicht mehr zu retten. Es sei einmal dahingestellt, was die Pumpströmung auf der ableitenden Seite mit ihm anstellen kann...
Inzwischen habe ich schon die jüngeren Petrijünger dabei gesehen, wie sie das nachgemacht haben, weil ihr Idol das ja auch so macht (die Verbotsschilder sind unübersehbar). Witzig finde ich das nicht mehr, auch wenn es bislang keinen erwischt hat. Soviel zum Thema Vorbildfunktion und Verantwortung.

Dass "Hotspots", die von jenen Personen in Videos gezeigt werden, überrannt werden, sehe ich auch regelmäßig. Mich stört das nicht: Einfach woanders angeln, da beißt's dann umso besser, weil dort keiner mehr hingeht.


----------



## fischbär (9. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Da kann ich nur zur Vorsicht raten. Genau dieses "Sche1ss auf die Regeln" ist es, was am Ende zu verschärften Gesetzen führt, nachdem irgendwer es an die große Glocke hängt. Nur weil Du es totschweigst wird es immer wen geben, der sich einen persönlichen Vorteil davon verspricht, es öffentlich zu machen. Und nur weil Du persönlich gern illegal an Wehren fischt, heißt das nicht, dass es ok ist. Mit solchen Argumenten kommen gern auch die Leute mit 50 durch die 30er Zone heizen...


----------



## Amimitl (9. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Es gibt seit Jahren und Jahrzehnten zumindest im Journalismus einen Trend, der sich Selbstregulierung nennt. Die Verlage, Journalisten und Co. verpflichten sich, sich an bestimmte Regelungen zu halten. Verstoßen sie dagegen, gibt es (im schlimmsten Fall) eine öffentliche Rüge durch den deutschen Presserat.
Das ganze dient einzig und allein dem Zweck, keine weiteren staatlichen Regulierungen auferlegt zu bekommen. Der Gedankengang ist, wir kontrollieren uns selber und gehen intern gegen Verstöße vor, damit der Staat uns in unserer Freiheit nicht einschränkt.
Das klingt jetzt etwas paradox, weil bei dem ein oder anderen jetzt vielleicht eine Andeutung nach Selbstzensur mitschwingt, funktioniert aber eigentlich ganz gut.

Ich sehe hier eigentlich keinen Grund, wieso eine öffentliche Schmähung oder eine Art der Rüge von (öffentlichen) Repräsentanten der Anglerszene (oder jene, die es gerne wären), die sich nicht an bestehende Regeln und Gesetze halten, nicht auch unter uns Anglern funktionieren sollte. Wir müssen es ja nicht unbedingt nach außen tragen. Aber zumindest intern in der Szene könnte man theoretisch Fehlgriffen auf diese Art entgegenwirken und könnte regulierend eingreifen.

Ein Verhalten wie "Es hält sich ja eh niemand an die Regeln, dann muss ich das auch nicht" halte ich jedenfalls für alles andere als sinnvoll.


----------



## fischbär (9. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Gut geschrieben! Volle Zustimmung. Nichts andres passiert ja hier gerade und bei FB.


----------



## schlotterschätt (9. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



vermesser schrieb:


> An jedem Scheixx Wehr an der Havel stehen die Angler drauf oder dicht daneben. Das interessiert nicht mal den Fischer oder die Aufsicht. Wie gesagt, ich wurde AUF einem Wehr kontrolliert.



Nööö, interessiert ja auch nicht weil laut Gewässerordnung
*
Zitat:*
*2. Betretungsrechte, Zuwegung zu Gewässern* 2.1. Uferbetretung
Der Inhaber einer Angelberechtigung ist befugt,  die an das Gewässer angrenzenden Ufer, Inseln, Anlandungen und  Schifffahrtsanlagen sowie Brücken, *Wehre*, Schleusen und sonstige  Wasserbauwerke *zum Zwecke der Ausübung der Angelfischerei auf eigene  Gefahr zu betreten und zu benutzen*, soweit öffentlich-rechtliche  Vorschriften dem nicht entgegenstehen. Diese Befugnis erstreckt sich  nicht auf Gebäude, zum unmittelbaren Haus-, Wohn- und Hofbereich  gehörende Grundstücksteile und gewerbliche Anlagen mit Ausnahme von  Campingplätzen (§ 16 Abs. 1 BbgFischG). 



Quelle: http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/content/gew%C3%A4sserordnung

#h


----------



## vermesser (10. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Mag sein- gleichzeitig verbietet aber die Angelkarte (Kein LAV-Gewässer) das Angeln im Umkreis von 50m um den Ein- und Auslauf von Fischpässen. Das ist aber an den genannten Stellen nicht möglich einzuhalten...wenn ich auf dem Wehr stehe, bin ich immer in dem 50m Kreis um den Fischpass!


----------



## Andal (10. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Wenn ein Angler halt auch mal an einem Wasserbauwerk angelt, wo er eigentlicht nicht sollte, ja mein Gott, dann tut er das halt, haben wir ja alles selber schon so gemacht. So von wegen Kirschen aus Nachbars Garten und so.

Aber wenn es einer aus dieser bereits angesprochenen Elite von eigenen Gnaden nur deshalb tut, um mit einem Fangbild sein im sinken begriffenes Sternchen wieder um ein paar Millimeter zu heben schaut es doch ganz anders aus. Dann ist zwar der eine wieder im Gespräch, aber alle anderen automatisch auch wieder im Verruf und das ärgert mich enorm!


----------



## vermesser (10. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Genau Andal, so seh ich das auch. Das war das, was ich meinte. 

Fast alle tun Sachen, die nicht hundertpro den Buchstaben der Regeln entsprechen. Sei es zurücksetzen, angeln vom Wehr trotz benachbarter Fischtreppe etc...das interessiert "auf dem Dorf" auch erst einmal keinen.

Kritisch und zum Problem wird es, wenn man das allzu offensiv verbreitet und man damit einen Kontrolldruck provoziert...das meinte ich mit "Genießt eure Freiheit"


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Bei der eigentlichen Frage, welche Auswirkungen das in der Öffentlichkeit hat, bleibt die Antwort immer noch gleich:
Keine, weils keine Öffentlichkeit (ausser Anglern/Angelinteressierten) mitkriegt (und wenn doch, dann eh nicht versteht) was die Jungs da treiben - am Wasser oder im Fratzenbuch..


----------



## Andal (10. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Da hast du weitestgehend Recht Thomas. Aber muss man, aus purer Eitelkeit und marginalem finanziellen Eigennutz, die Sache dann so lange aufkochen, bis es vielleicht jemand interessiert und das dann, wieder einmal, allen Anglern zum Nachteil gereicht? In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich dann leider nur den Begriff *Nestbeschmutzer* vor Augen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Den Begriff hab ich bei idiotischen Vereinen und Verbänden vor Augen, die im vorauseilenden Gehorsam vor der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und deren parlamentarischen Arm, den Grünen, sowie deren Koalitionsabnicker in Regierungen und Behörden..

Denn diese Anglerfeinde in Verbänden und Vereinen und deren Gefolgschaft, die ethisch/moralisch sich besser dünkende Besseranglerschaft, haben erst das Klima erschaffen, in dem sich solch krude Dinge überhaupt diskutieren lassen müssen....

So what? 
War alles nicht die Frage hier - ausser, man wollte bewusst den Guide-Hatern und der Anhängerschaft der einen oder der anderen Guides hiermit eine - wenn auch geschickt verklausulierte - Bühne bieten..

Gelungen, wenn man sieht, wie wenig um die eigentlich Frage diskutiert wird und wie sehr das Gehate hier ausgelebt wird..


----------



## Andal (10. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den Begriff hab ich bei idiotischen Vereinen und Verbänden vor Augen, die im vorauseilenden Gehorsam vor der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und deren parlamentarischen Arm, den Grünen, sowie deren Koalitionsabnicker in Regierungen und Behörden..





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gelungen, wenn man sieht, wie wenig um die eigentlich Frage diskutiert wird und wie sehr das Gehate hier ausgelebt wird..



In der Tat, denn mit dem Drehen der Gebetsmühle wird man der eigentlichen Problematik auch nicht Herr werden.


----------



## Purist (10. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei der eigentlichen Frage, welche Auswirkungen das in der Öffentlichkeit hat, bleibt die Antwort immer noch gleich:
> Keine, weils keine Öffentlichkeit (ausser Anglern/Angelinteressierten) mitkriegt (und wenn doch, dann eh nicht versteht) was die Jungs da treiben - am Wasser oder im Fratzenbuch..



Spätestens wenn es nicht mehr nur um die Angelei selber geht, sondern dabei Unfälle oder auch Gewalt hinzu kommen, steht sowas ziemlich schnell der Öffentlichkeit in einem Boulevardblatt zur Verfügung. Anschließend wird dann wieder geheult, was die Polizei so alles an Papieren einkassieren kann. Was davon dann in Publikationen/Videos/Kampagnen anderer gegen Angler kommt, sei dahingestellt... |rolleyes
Unser Image muss eigentlich niemand demolieren, das besorgen wir längst selber.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. August 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei der eigentlichen Frage, welche Auswirkungen das in der Öffentlichkeit hat, bleibt die Antwort immer noch gleich: Keine, weils keine Öffentlichkeit (ausser Anglern/Angelinteressierten) mitkriegt (und wenn doch, dann eh nicht versteht) was die Jungs da treiben - am Wasser oder im Fratzenbuch..



Moin,

naja Thomas, ganz so eng war die Frage nicht gezogen, Außenwirkung war ein Teil davon, ein anderer Teil betraf die Auswirkungen auf uns als Angler und das Angeln selbst:



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage, in welchem  Verhältnis positive Aspekte, wie "Werbung für's Angeln", "Unterstützung  für Anfänger und Gebietsfremde" zu diesen Auswüchsen und der vielfach  fragwürdigen Selbstvermarktung noch stehen. Schadet es dem Angeln und  der öffentlichen Diskussion oder sollte man über solche Einzelfälle (?!)  hinwegsehen, da die positive Außenwirkung überwiegt?



Ich finde daher schon, dass hier bisher sehr viel ontopic und durchaus kontrovers diskutiert wurde und zwar auch ohne zu persönlich zu werden oder plumb zu bashen. Letzteres kann gern woanders stattfinden, das brauchen wir hier nicht. 

Bemerkenswert ist doch, dass in einer Woche mehr als 200 Antworten und über 14.000 Klicks zu Stande kamen (ohne eine einzige Verwarnung, danke dafür an alle Diskutanden!). Da kann man meines Erachtens schon sehen, dass das Thema interessiert. Ich für meinen Teil war und bin schon erstaunt, dass der trööteinführende "Einzelfall" eben doch alles andere als ein Einzelfall zu sein scheint und dass die Systemmühle des Berufsangelns offenbar wenig Selbstkontrolle und Ethos besitzt. Das ist ein Ergebnis und ich finde ermutigend, dass dies durchaus kritisch gesehen wird. Nur hier vielleicht. Wo sich vielleicht fast nur Leute äußern, für die Angeln mehr ist, als irgendwelche Meterzander aus Ecken zu zaubern, wo sie sich gezwungenermaßen stapeln. Gut ist in jedem Fall, dass der Trööt auch für Leute, die diese Scheinwelt bisher nicht hinterfragten, eine Auseinandersetzung bietet. Nochmal ich für mich: ich schaue mir z.B. Franzens Minischleienvideo zehnmal lieber an...  #h


----------



## Braunbarsch (4. September 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Auch wenn ich nicht oft meinen Senf dazu gebe und mehr so der "Informationsaufsauger" bin, muss ich hier auch mal was zu sagen...
Jeder der von uns Anglern nen halbwegs durchschnittlichen IQ aufweist, weiss was in der "Lobby" abgeht.
Sowas was ein VW gemacht hat und weiterhin machen wird ...wird es immer und überall geben. Die ganzen Kommentare bei FB sind doch mehr oder weniger das gleiche was Mittags auf diversen Sendern im TV läuft. Am Ende ist nur wichtig was jeder für sich selber daraus mitnimmt und macht. Wie AnDal schont sagte...irgendwann hört man einfach nichts mehr von hiesigen Personen und das ist dann auch gut so. 
Ich bin jedenfalls der Auffassung das Verbotszonen nunmal Verbotszonen sind und respektiert werden sollten. Eine gewisse "Scheixxegal" Einstellung kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. 
Mit der Schonzeit genau dasselbe...ich denke keiner von uns möchte beim GV gestört werden ... Ich schaue mir selber sehr viele Videos an und abonniere diverse Zeitschriften. Aber ich habe soviel Grips in der Birne das ich unterscheiden kann zwischen schein und Realität. Jeder hat seine Ködervorlieben und Angeltechniken. Wenn ich nur MB fische oder Fox, dann werde ich auch nur mit MB und Fox erfolgreich sein...Es gibt nunmal nicht DEN Köder und DIE Rute oder DIE Rolle. Klar ist man dazu geneigt sich die Sachen schonmal näher anzuschauen aber letztendlich ist es alles eine Suppe. 
Ich hab mich auf Messen mit vielen Profis unterhalten und man merkt schnell bei solchen Gesprächen ob sie nur ihr "zeug" an mann bringen wollen oder ob sie einem persönlich wirklich weiterhelfen wollen. Es gibt tatsächlich welche die das ohne weiteres machen und nicht einem gleich ihren neusten Köder oder Rute unter die Nase reiben. Beispiel ist hier S.Hänel der mir ohne weiteres seine Nummer gab und ich ihm doch schreiben solle falls ich fragen zu Gewässern und Methoden habe. Ohne das er mir seine Produkte andrehen wollte...Meistens ist ja vielmehr die Angeltechnik...Köderführung entscheidend anstatt Mörchen, Green Tomato oder Motor oil. Keine Firma würde genügend Absatz generieren wenn sie nur einen Köder bzw Farbe anbieten würden. 
Ohne Werbung zu machen jetzt.....D.Isaiasch hat durch seine Jahrelange Erfahrung einfach mal sehr viel nützliches wissen...dennoch besitzte ich nicht ein einziges Produkt von ihm. Uli Beyer dasselbe. Veit Wilde und Co...nunja das muss einfach jeder selber für sich wissen. Ein Matze Koch kann durch seine Art und Weise auch schnell begeistern und zeigt das es auch ohne Köderkult geht.Das er dennoch damit sein geld verdient und einfach die Produkte empfehlen und zeigen muss sollte jedem klar sein. Dennoch muss man ja irgendwas kaufen und es is halt schwierig sich nicht von der Werbebranche beeinflussen zu lassen. 
So jetzt bin ich etwas abgeschweift. . . 
Meine persönliche message zu dem Thema soll einfach lauten...Jeder sollte in erster Linie auf sich selber achten bevor er nach links und rechts ausholt, und nicht auf andere mit dem Finger zeigen wenn er selber vllt ähnliches schon getan hat. Ich nehme ganz klar Abstand von Leuten wo ich weiss das sie stets und ständig Mist verzapfen und sich selber irgendwie versuchen zu positionieren und zu profilieren. Hinnehmen und durchwinken sollte man solche Aktionen auf keinen Fall. Im Netz darüber herziehen...naja. Auf Messen bieten sich oft gute Gelegenheiten mal paar Worte zu wechseln und seinem Unmut Luft zu machen...vorrausgesetzt man hat den nötigen Mut dafür 
Ich hatte den VW vorletztes Jahr mal auf eine Aktion angesprochen die mir ein Freund erzählte (er hat ihn dabei live gesehen)...er wurde mir gegenüber schnell aufbrausend und unsachlich. Er hat quasi meine Frage somit indirekt beantwortet. Bei diversen anderen "Profis" kamen auf bestimmte Fragen ähnliche Reaktionen oder gar keine...

Das war mal mein Beitrag zu diesem spannenden Thema wie ich finde. Es ist nunmal bekanntlich nicht alles Gold was glänzt !

Ahoi


----------



## mano0205 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*

Dann funktioniert das Marketing vom Hänel doch auch bei dir |supergri

Es gibt eben viele verschiedene Strategien die man verfolgen kann.
Aber naja..funktioniert auch bei mir :m


----------



## racoon (5. September 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



Braunbarsch schrieb:


> Ich hatte den VW vorletztes Jahr mal auf eine Aktion angesprochen die mir ein Freund erzählte (er hat ihn dabei live gesehen)...er wurde mir gegenüber schnell aufbrausend und unsachlich. Er hat quasi meine Frage somit indirekt beantwortet.



Das ist eine typische Reaktion von Hunden, die in eine Ecke getrieben und bedroht werden :g Wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiß, dann kläfft man wild herum. Dieses hat er schon mal im Forum einer 'großen deutschen Angelzeitschrift', bewiesen, in der er als Admin (un)tätig war


----------



## Andal (5. September 2016)

*AW: Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...*



racoon schrieb:


> Das ist eine typische Reaktion von Hunden, die in eine Ecke getrieben und bedroht werden :g Wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiß, dann kläfft man wild herum.* Dieses hat er schon mal im Forum einer 'großen deutschen Angelzeitschrift', bewiesen, in der er als Admin (un)tätig war*



|good: :m:m:m


----------

